# The Fire Pit Thread



## svk

We really don't have a thread dedicated to hanging out by the fire pit. Important decisions are made, friendships are strengthened, food is cooked, beverages are consumed, and in general stress is released by watching a fire. Post up your pictures here.


----------



## svk

Burned up my curly willow brush over at my neighbors this afternoon as his fire ring is larger than mine. Willow smells like urine when burned even when bone dry. Put some wood on after that was done and we'll roast some dogs once this coals up a bit.


----------



## Whitespider

Not yet... mine still needs the "spring cleanup" and such...
But soon...
*


----------



## Jere39

Brought a couple new seating logs in for around the fire pit:




Hooked them around for a nice squared off position:




For some reason, I didn't take any pictures of the fire to christen these new seats.


----------



## Rockjock

The old fire pit, comfie seats et all!


----------



## USMC615

Rockjock said:


> The old fire pit, comfie seats et all!



...now there's some fire pit seats. Reclinin' only means I gotta pry myself out the next mornin. Lol


----------



## Rockjock

USMC615 said:


> ...now there's some fire pit seats. Reclinin' only means I gotta pry myself out the next mornin. Lol




The fellow that owns the place sadly burns pretty much anything he can find. He has loads of wood but seems to like to burn speaker boxes, old chairs and used flooring. I am making him a nice pile of wood for the pit so maybe he can curb his desire to burn trash! I am sure once the seats get mouldy they will be set ablaze as well.


----------



## svk

Rockjock said:


> The fellow that owns the place sadly burns pretty much anything he can find. He has loads of wood but seems to like to burn speaker boxes, old chairs and used flooring. I am making him a nice pile of wood for the pit so maybe he can curb his desire to burn trash! I am sure once the seats get mouldy they will be set ablaze as well.


Could comment but let's keep the derails to designated threads.


----------



## USMC615

...here's a shot of my back patio...little fire pit, usually have to buy a couple a year...we'll burn em out. Just can't get nothing rip-roarin going on in a subdivision without arse-hole neighbors calling the law and chit. We've had fires on these little pits 6-8 feet high at times with little splits, then ya gotta focus your efforts and try to keep the 'stumblers' and the 'firewalkers' outta the thing, Lol. We've cooked a many of rack of ribs, half-chickens, leg qtrs, fish, you name it, firing the grills up...and plenty of cold ones to go around. I usually grill two/three times throughout the week after work, weather permitting, every weekend if we ain't working, hunting deer, turkeys, hogs, or fishing. Just good ol' shootin the chit times and everybody gets fat and happy.


----------



## kljahnz

Kabobs over the top of some soft maple, last summer with my daughter. Which reminds me, I need to fab up a skewer holder for this year.


----------



## Rockjock

svk said:


> Could comment but let's keep the derails to designated threads.



PM me the comment. Perhaps you have an idea how I can dissuade him from burning what he should not.


----------



## svk

Roasting peeps.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> We really don't have a thread dedicated to hanging out by the fire pit. Important decisions are made, friendships are strengthened, food is cooked, beverages are consumed, and in general stress is released by watching a fire. Post up your pictures here.



You said it all. Campfires are magic.


----------



## 1 stihl nut

svk said:


> Could comment but let's keep the derails to designated threads.



So....what you're saying is.....this thread is about sitting around shooting the chit, but not for actually sitting around shooting the chit.


----------



## Rockjock

1 stihl nut said:


> So....what you're saying is.....this thread is about sitting around shooting the chit, but not for actually sitting around shooting the chit.




No, no it is about sitting around shooting the chit chit.


----------



## stihly dan

I am not shoveling the deck or the yard to freeze by the fire pit. Although I was looking at some nice fire pit grills at bass pro shop last night.


----------



## olyman

USMC615 said:


> ...now there's some fire pit seats. Reclinin' only means I gotta pry myself out the next mornin. Lol


----------



## kodiak

Nevermind the firepit, it's all about the accessories.




https://higleymetals.com/Campfire_Roasting_Sticks.html


----------



## nathon918

svk said:


> Could comment but let's keep the derails to designated threads.


----------



## the GOAT




----------



## wood4heat

Making s'mores with the kids. Oh and if you're wondering I sawed those benches myself! 




2809 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




2810 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Rockjock

the GOAT said:


> View attachment 417387



There was a bloke in Germany that would collect all the old washing machines and make stainless steel BBQ's out of them. Great idea~!


----------



## troylee

First fire of the year/ever at the new house


----------



## mr.finn

Before and after pics. We don't have any way to burn wood in the house so I use the firepit any chance I get.


----------



## wood4heat

mr.finn said:


> Before and after pics. We don't have any way to burn wood in the house so I use the firepit any chance I get.



Are those just hand laid pavers? That awesome!


----------



## USMC615

mr.finn said:


> Before and after pics. We don't have any way to burn wood in the house so I use the firepit any chance I get.



...really nice. Good looking project!!


----------



## Wood Doctor

Mine:




Shirley and Lady seem to like it. I recently expanded the size of the seating area for guests.


----------



## homemade

It's not much but it works for the two of us. Play some cards and listen to the Brewers game.


----------



## USMC615

homemade said:


> It's not much but it works for the two of us. Play some cards and listen to the Brewers game.



I like the dual wooden chairs that share the middle armrest/table. Is that a hole in the table center for base, umbrella pole/umbrella? Did you build? Pretty neat idea, nice little separate table as well.


----------



## homemade

The wooden table was built by my wife's grandpa and it's a hand-me-down. We usually put the umbrella in the metal table because the wooden one it so close to the bushes, and we put Christmas lights in the umbrella to light up the table.


----------



## mr.finn

wood4heat said:


> Are those just hand laid pavers? That awesome!


Yes they are. Had a friend help me one spring before work got too busy. Best money I ever spent on our house.


----------



## Saddle Mander

My 16-year-old son has a guys Bible study on Monday nights at our house and he's noticed that the nights they gather around the firepit are the nights when guys really open up and have deep discussions.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Saddle Mander said:


> My 16-year-old son has a guys Bible study on Monday nights at our house and he's noticed that the nights they gather around the firepit are the nights when guys really open up and have deep discussions.


There is something about a group gathered around a campfire that is irreplaceable. It's almost magic. Add a few hot dogs, marshmallows, stories, songs, and good people. That's about all it takes and maybe an old dog half asleep.


----------



## Officer's Match




----------



## Guswhit

wood4heat said:


> Making s'mores with the kids. Oh and if you're wondering I sawed those benches myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2809 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2810 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



One quick question, where are your "princess" jammies? Looks ALOT like my house, mine are 5 and 7.


----------



## olyman

Rockjock said:


> There was a bloke in Germany that would collect all the old washing machines and make stainless steel BBQ's out of them. Great idea~!


 cept here in the states,,there aint that many with ss tubs..just some....


----------



## nk14zp

I'm just waiting fer the snow to melt so I can roll some tires over to the fire pit.


----------



## wood4heat

Guswhit said:


> One quick question, where are your "princess" jammies? Looks ALOT like my house, mine are 5 and 7.



Sorry, no princess Jammie's, mine are Spider-Man!

Those pics are a couple years old. They would have been 5 and 8 so it probably does look a lot like your place!


----------



## tla100

olyman said:


> cept here in the states,,there aint that many with ss tubs..just some....



Oh my friend, you have no idea. All front loading washers have them. When replacing a bad bearing in those blasted front load washers, we replace the inner stainless baskets also. Have throw countless numbers of those baskets/tubs out. If ya need any, can keep some. They are made from a lower grade stainless that is not worth much for scrap. They get thrown in with the rest of junk appliances. Scrap price now is $65. Hardly worth doing. 

Anyway, have only had fire this year on new patio. Will have to remember to grab some pics.


----------



## olyman

tla100 said:


> Oh my friend, you have no idea. All front loading washers have them. When replacing a bad bearing in those blasted front load washers, we replace the inner stainless baskets also. Have throw countless numbers of those baskets/tubs out. If ya need any, can keep some. They are made from a lower grade stainless that is not worth much for scrap. They get thrown in with the rest of junk appliances. Scrap price now is $65. Hardly worth doing.
> 
> Anyway, have only had fire this year on new patio. Will have to remember to grab some pics.


 im used to top loading...............................


----------



## TeeMan

I spend many of nights out by my pit. I have had this style of pit for years and would usually get three seasons out of them...then I got an all stainless steel one and love it.


----------



## mr.finn

TeeMan said:


> I spend many of nights out by my pit. I have had this style of pit for years and would usually get three seasons out of them...then I got an all stainless steel one and love it.View attachment 418106


About three seasons is all I get from the Lowes/Depot firepits. Cheap metal. Next time I may go for a better quality.


----------



## svk

Burn it if you've got it.


----------



## svk

My neighbor has twice complemented me on how good and sweet smelling my "birch" smells compared to what everyone else burns (I'm burning aspen but didnt want to correct him). Wait till I bring home some pine and cedar, he'll think he died and went to Canada


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> My neighbor has twice complemented me on how good and sweet smelling my "birch" smells compared to what everyone else burns (I'm burning aspen but didnt want to correct him). Wait till I bring home some pine and cedar, he'll think he died and went to Canada



...and went 'to Canada'...lol


----------



## TeeMan

mr.finn said:


> About three seasons is all I get from the Lowes/Depot firepits. Cheap metal. Next time I may go for a better quality.



I used to get this 'style' pit from ACE. About 10 years ago they were a lot thicker and better quality; then the quality slowly started going downhill. I would always change the hardware out for all stainless steel bolts and replace the wheels with lawnmower wheels; and I got a stainless screen made out of some expanded metal from a machine shop we use at work.

Then, I was able to find this all stainless steel pit on craigslist out of Texas which had never been used, just stored in a shed by an older couple looking to get rid of it for a steal ($120). I jumped on it and actually found out that it was made by Westinghouse (about ten years ago, so they no longer make these). I absolutely love this pit and it throws some serious heat out. It can get glowing red at the bottom. The only modification I made to it was to re-enforce the screen with some SS pop rivets along the seams to make it stronger and not bow.


----------



## cre10

Let there be fire.


----------



## TeeMan

cre10 said:


> Let there be fire.



That looks like a Merl Aussie. I have two and they are great dogs!


----------



## cre10

TeeMan said:


> That looks like a Merl Aussie. I have two and they are great dogs!


He's the foreman. I take him with me everywhere. He even climbs up the tractor steps and will ride in the cab with me all day.


----------



## Sty57

A summer and winter shot.


----------



## homemade

Mine with fire in it this time. And that's the neighbors house. The bushes are mine though.


----------



## USMC615

homemade said:


> Mine with fire in it this time. And that's the neighbors house. The bushes are mine though.



Nice, rip-roarin fire... The way it ought to be.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> My neighbor has twice complemented me on how good and sweet smelling my "birch" smells compared to what everyone else burns (I'm burning aspen but didnt want to correct him). Wait till I bring home some pine and cedar, he'll think he died and went to Canada


Yes us Canadians have lots of Pine and Cedars. Of course we have ton and tons of White and Black Spruce and lots of White Birch too.
I actually have four large Trembling Aspens near the house to drop and will either sell it for firepit wood or may keep some and sell off the rest.
I have so much softwood seasoning right now that I'm running out of stacking room. One cord of Poplar and a half cord of Butternut and need to leave room for the 4 Aspens and a large White Cedar I need to drop this Spring to get my garage space ready for building.
Around here there is so much softwood that no one uses it for heat. It's just junk wood to most (but not to me).
Here's my humble pit area. We use it from time to time and when guests are over.


----------



## benp

Keep them coming guys. 

Fire pits are great!!


----------



## Whitespider

Finally got around to draggin' the chairs out and gettin' everything cleaned up yesterday.
Just my luck though... it started rainin' 'bout the time I was gonna' light it and open a cold one.
So there I sat... on the porch... lookin' forlornly at the fire pit... but I still opened the cold one


----------



## svk

@Whitespider The woven chair in the back and the glider are classics. Also is that a Sears redwood table off to the right?


----------



## Whitespider

svk said:


> *The woven chair in the back and the glider are classics. Also is that a Sears redwood table off to the right?*


All that stuff is freebies... hand me downs... and the like.
It sits out there from April to November, in whatever weather (sometimes, after a storm, I haf'ta retrieve some of it from the ditch or field).
I figure whatever is free and half-used-up... goes to the fire pit seatin' collection.
Sometimes I can get 3 seasons out of a piece... but 2 is the norm.
Still... between family and friends replacing their "good" stuff, there ain't no shortage of free replacements.
Some years I just have more "seats" than other years 
*


----------



## Whitespider

Oh...
It's always funny when one of those "half-used-up" seats disintegrates under someone's butt... and damn hilarious with a belly full'a beer‼
Well... I mean... it's funny as long as it ain't your butt the seat disintegrates under 
*


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

From this


To this


----------



## USMC615

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> From this
> View attachment 420027
> 
> View attachment 420030
> 
> View attachment 420029
> 
> To this
> View attachment 420028



Nice...good job!!!


----------



## OhioGregg

Have a fire pit back at (in) the woods. Guess I never took pics other than at one of our chainsaw GTG's. Have a good supply of firewood there also, but at this GTG we were just burning "cookies".  Does make a great place to hang out in the evening and drink some cold ones, and burn some wieners over the fire. 

Have a picnic table that stays back there also. Only down side is keeping it cleaned up from leaves. Havn't done that yet this year. Not being close to the house, ya have to haul stuff with you, or make a bunch of trips to get something. LOL

















Gregg,


----------



## brenndatomu

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> From this
> View attachment 420027
> 
> To this
> View attachment 420028


What's up with the chain?! Jus put the bricks around that suckah and light 'er up! Besides, those dodges are known more for RAMing then pulling


----------



## brenndatomu

OhioGregg said:


> burn some wieners over the fire.


 Remind me to steer clear of your GTGs!


----------



## Whitespider

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> From this - To this


My... that's a big one 
*


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN

Whitespider said:


> My... that's a big one
> *


 Thats what she said


----------



## MechanicMatt

Steve, funny I found this thread tonight......made marshmallows for dessert tonight.


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, funny I found this thread tonight......made marshmallows for dessert tonight.


How was your trip to Tennessee? Was it for work or play?


----------



## MechanicMatt

I'll pm so I don't muddy up this thread, or hell meet me over in scrounge.


----------



## Rockjock

USMC615 said:


> ...and went 'to Canada'...lol


Yes even the farts smell like fresh baked bread it's the water you know!


----------



## svk

MechanicMatt said:


> I'll pm so I don't muddy up this thread, or hell meet me over in scrounge.


Drop me a pm. We're due to shoot the chit anyhow.


----------



## Oldman47

Rockjock said:


> Yes even the farts smell like fresh baked bread it's the water you know!


Too much yeast in your food.


----------



## Rockjock

Oldman47 said:


> Too much yeast in your food.


It's the Hefeweizen! Blame the Bavarian purity act! We can not let it go to waste!


----------



## svk

Shared a fire with parents of my kid's friends tonight. Amongst other small world occurrences, found a fellow who graduated from the same college as me (3 hours from here), the same year, the same major and we never met each other. Had many things to reconnect on despite never meeting each other before. He's also my daughter's soccer coach. Really small world.


----------



## svk




----------



## svk

Good music tonight too. Started off on YouTube searching George Strait. The last song playing has lyrics of: "with a load of iron ore weighing 26 thousand tons more...." Anyone recognize the tune?


----------



## OhioGregg

svk said:


> Good music tonight too. Started off on YouTube searching George Strait. The last song playing has lyrics of: "with a load of iron ore weighing 26 thousand tons more...." Anyone recognize the tune?



The Edmond Fitzgerald? Just a WAG


----------



## svk

OhioGregg said:


> The Edmond Fitzgerald? Just a WAG


Nice work!


----------



## unclemoustache

Concrete patio about 22 feet across, with a 2' firebrick pit in the middle. Hole in the bottom to let rainwater drain out. Bin for wood with a shelf for roasting forks, tiki torch fuel, kindling, lighter, paper, etc.
Arbor nearby with flowering vines on it, big trees all around. Heaven!


----------



## sawjunky23

I just fired up my fire pit for the first time on Saturday but I didn't take a pic. Here was one from the first camping trip of the year.


----------



## Erik B

unclemoustache said:


> Concrete patio about 22 feet across, with a 2' firebrick pit in the middle. Hole in the bottom to let rainwater drain out. Bin for wood with a shelf for roasting forks, tiki torch fuel, kindling, lighter, paper, etc.
> Arbor nearby with flowering vines on it, big trees all around. Heaven!
> 
> View attachment 422942
> View attachment 422943


@unclemoutache , can you post a pic of your wood bin at your firepit area taken in the daylight? Would like to get a better view of it. Thanks, Erik B


----------



## Officer's Match

sawjunky23 said:


> I just fired up my fire pit for the first time on Saturday but I didn't take a pic. Here was one from the first camping trip of the year.View attachment 422963



Been a while, I love that stuff.


----------



## sawjunky23

Officer's Match said:


> Been a while, I love that stuff.


Yep every time I make it anywhere close to Wisconsin, I go home with a couple three four cases in the truck.


----------



## svk

sawjunky23 said:


> I just fired up my fire pit for the first time on Saturday but I didn't take a pic. Here was one from the first camping trip of the year.View attachment 422963


A bar in a Minneapolis suburb just got in deep doo doo for selling that stuff as its not licensed for "export". Apparently has quite a following though.


----------



## sawjunky23

svk said:


> A bar in a Minneapolis suburb just got in deep doo doo for selling that stuff as its not licensed for "export". Apparently has quite a following though.


Yep Wisconsin only can't keep up with demand. There are no licensed distributors outside the state. I believe it was Maple Grove bar that got dinged. Bad news there


----------



## svk

sawjunky23 said:


> Yep Wisconsin only can't keep up with demand. There are no licensed distributors outside the state. I believe it was Maple Grove bar that got dinged. Bad news there


What kind of brew is it? Can you compare flavor to a more common beer?


----------



## sawjunky23

svk said:


> What kind of brew is it? Can you compare flavor to a more common beer?


No I can't there is no comparison in my mind that's why I pay 18.00 bucks for a 12 pack. I honestly don't know what is close it's darn tasty though. You gotta try it.


----------



## svk

sawjunky23 said:


> No I can't there is no comparison in my mind that's why I pay 18.00 bucks for a 12 pack. I honestly don't know what is close it's darn tasty though. You gotta try it.


I understand. Every so often I pick up an Avery Brewing "Samaels" at $9 a bottle when I find it. It's 14.2% ABV and smooth as all get out.


----------



## kljahnz

Redds Apple ale at5.0, was pretty good, last weekend. I wouldn't ever pass one of those down.


----------



## svk

kljahnz said:


> Redds Apple ale at5.0, was pretty good, last weekend. I wouldn't ever pass one of those down.


Those are very tasty. Johnny Appleseed too.


----------



## benp

I am down visiting my parents for a while in Kentucky. I have been mentioning to them that they need to build a fire pit due to all of the wood they have from trees cut down or just debris.

Well, after 5 years of mentioning we did it.

And let me say one thing......this Woodtick is no longer cut out for hot and humid. Holee Schmolee.

Here is the rough layout. Yes, this is being built on a hill. Pretty much flattest point from the house and as their neighbor said, "Well Ben, when you build something down here, you use compound measurements a lot."





At this point we ran to Lowes to get 9 pavers for the top and a bunch of paver base (crush and run).

Back home, started to form it up and I hauled in 7 loads of rock from their culvert as filler.









This is were all of the rock came from. Its right down the road from their house in their development. I had brought a bunch of it up a few years ago for their culvert.




Got it all formed up and all of the paver base in that we had. Hit the store in the am and got more paver base and the wall block now.

Here is the rough level of the base and starting the first course of block. It was SLOW going and freaking hot.





Finished the first course of block and rebarred in. Quit at 9pm and i was shot.

Started again this morning and in the SHADE.

Pinning blocks together and even some were through 2 blocks and into the ground. Sweet. I used a 20ft piece of 1/2" rebar on this.





This went way faster with the other courses. Then we glued the top course down.

This is pretty much finished. Just have to put the top caps on when we get those.





On a side note it used these gloves for 3 days. FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

They have puncture proof palms and fingers.








Hardly any wear after 3 days of dealing with rock.




Going to cut wood after supper and let the 394 beller and fire up the pit tonight.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> I am down visiting my parents for a while in Kentucky. I have been mentioning to them that they need to build a fire pit due to all of the wood they have from trees cut down or just debris.
> 
> Well, after 5 years of mentioning we did it.
> 
> And let me say one thing......this Woodtick is no longer cut out for hot and humid. Holee Schmolee.
> 
> Here is the rough layout. Yes, this is being built on a hill. Pretty much flattest point from the house and as their neighbor said, "Well Ben, when you build something down here, you use compound measurements a lot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point we ran to Lowes to get 9 pavers for the top and a bunch of paver base (crush and run).
> 
> Back home, started to form it up and I hauled in 7 loads of rock from their culvert as filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is were all of the rock came from. Its right down the road from their house in their development. I had brought a bunch of it up a few years ago for their culvert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all formed up and all of the paver base in that we had. Hit the store in the am and got more paver base and the wall block now.
> 
> Here is the rough level of the base and starting the first course of block. It was SLOW going and freaking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the first course of block and rebarred in. Quit at 9pm and i was shot.
> 
> Started again this morning and in the SHADE.
> 
> Pinning blocks together and even some were through 2 blocks and into the ground. Sweet. I used a 20ft piece of 1/2" rebar on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This went way faster with the other courses. Then we glued the top course down.
> 
> This is pretty much finished. Just have to put the top caps on when we get those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note it used these gloves for 3 days. FANTASTIC!!!!!!!
> 
> They have puncture proof palms and fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any wear after 3 days of dealing with rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to cut wood after supper and let the 394 beller and fire up the pit tonight.


Sounds like a fun project despite the heat. Enjoy a few cool ones tonight!


----------



## USMC615

benp said:


> I am down visiting my parents for a while in Kentucky. I have been mentioning to them that they need to build a fire pit due to all of the wood they have from trees cut down or just debris.
> 
> Well, after 5 years of mentioning we did it.
> 
> And let me say one thing......this Woodtick is no longer cut out for hot and humid. Holee Schmolee.
> 
> Here is the rough layout. Yes, this is being built on a hill. Pretty much flattest point from the house and as their neighbor said, "Well Ben, when you build something down here, you use compound measurements a lot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point we ran to Lowes to get 9 pavers for the top and a bunch of paver base (crush and run).
> 
> Back home, started to form it up and I hauled in 7 loads of rock from their culvert as filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is were all of the rock came from. Its right down the road from their house in their development. I had brought a bunch of it up a few years ago for their culvert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it all formed up and all of the paver base in that we had. Hit the store in the am and got more paver base and the wall block now.
> 
> Here is the rough level of the base and starting the first course of block. It was SLOW going and freaking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the first course of block and rebarred in. Quit at 9pm and i was shot.
> 
> Started again this morning and in the SHADE.
> 
> Pinning blocks together and even some were through 2 blocks and into the ground. Sweet. I used a 20ft piece of 1/2" rebar on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This went way faster with the other courses. Then we glued the top course down.
> 
> This is pretty much finished. Just have to put the top caps on when we get those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note it used these gloves for 3 days. FANTASTIC!!!!!!!
> 
> They have puncture proof palms and fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any wear after 3 days of dealing with rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to cut wood after supper and let the 394 beller and fire up the pit tonight.



...nice BenP...way ta go!!! Enjoy the fires.


----------



## benp

Thanks guys! Be firing it up here in a bit. Here's another view that shows the wonderful grade. 




Life's good and mom likes it!!!


----------



## unclemoustache

Erik B said:


> @unclemoutache , can you post a pic of your wood bin at your firepit area taken in the daylight? Would like to get a better view of it. Thanks, Erik B



Here ya go. 2x4 framing. Vertical siding on the outside, corrugated roof, tarp to cover the shelf and a bit of the wood. All stuff I had lying around.


----------



## mga

the GOAT said:


> View attachment 417387



is that from a washer?? great idea.


----------



## Erik B

unclemoustache said:


> Here ya go. 2x4 framing. Vertical siding on the outside, corrugated roof, tarp to cover the shelf and a bit of the wood. All stuff I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 423435
> View attachment 423436
> View attachment 423437


Thanks. Gives me some ideas of what I can do around my fire pit area.


----------



## svk

Getting the fire going with misc scrounge. The staghorn sumac is still sizzling despite being balsa light already 



This AE gave in to the Fiskars after about 20 hits.


----------



## zogger

svk said:


> Getting the fire going with misc scrounge. The staghorn sumac is still sizzling despite being balsa light already
> 
> This AE gave in to the Fiskars after about 20 hits.



after bout 20 hits! HAHAHAHAHAHA

Need you one them 30 lber mauls EL WHAMMO!

get it sharp first..don't miss...


----------



## the GOAT

mga said:


> is that from a washer?? great idea.



Yes, a front loader.


----------



## hardpan

svk
That elm went down with a fight but I see it forming arms and at the ends maybe fingers. I'm sure it is trying to flip you the bird, the old one finger salute. Burn it quick before it gets the last word in.


----------



## svk

Torched two brush piles tonight. Here's the larger one.


----------



## sawjunky23

Had a short fire tonight. After about an hour we got rained out.


----------



## USMC615

sawjunky23 said:


> Had a short fire tonight. After about an hour we got rained out. View attachment 425166


...nice junky, lookin good. Keep'em a cookin.


----------



## USMC615

...got a little pit action goin on here, just me and my newly acquired female dog. My daughter, 16, had a friend in school and her parents are both active duty AF...she was offered the dog and took her. She's a lemon pointer mix, smart as hell. Will sit, shake both front paws, lay down, roll over, etc. It's amazing to watch her in my backyard goin after squirrels, chipmunks, doves, birds, etc. She's a great dog. With my daughters regimen in HS sports, she really had no business takin the dog...but it sure has been a blessing on my end. She's about two yrs old, one helluva dog. I'll try to take and put up some pics. Hope everyone has a nice, kickback evening.


----------



## sawjunky23

Good dogs are a blessing to have around, I would love to get one but my current situation just wouldn't be fair to the dog.


----------



## USMC615

sawjunky23 said:


> Good dogs are a blessing to have around, I would love to get one but my current situation just wouldn't be fair to the dog.


...exactly why I took her. My daughter keeps me leaned out, as a junior in HS playing softball, volleyball, and basketball. The little gal was stayin in a 2x4 foot crate while she and her mother was at school/work. She cuts loose now, like a dog oughta. She roams my privacy fenced back yard and she loves it. I'm happy as hell with her, she's a really good dog.


----------



## svk

Would love to get a dog but too many irons in the fire right now. We had 4 cats and one passed recently. The other three are 14 years old so they could go tomorrow or live 10 more years, you never know with cats.


----------



## svk

So...if anyone is looking for a reasonably priced metal firepit I would strongly recommend the "Better Homes and Gardens" ($50) over the Walmart brand ($30). I have both as of today when I bought the cheapie for our cabin. I would have returned it for the BH&G model but I ended up putting it together in the rain and we have guests coming soon. 



Upside down it sort of reminds me of a flattened version of one of the hard hats the west coast boys wear.


----------



## svk

First fire in the new pit


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> First fire in the new pit
> 
> View attachment 426191


 falling star????? top of pic....


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> falling star????? top of pic....


I'd say its a spark. It's between the camera and trees.


----------



## KenJax Tree

My dad has an old washer tub for a fire pit and it works awesome with all the holes in it to draw air and it looks cool at night. I'll take a pic next time i go over there


----------



## svk

Enjoying a few brews and some good music by the fire. This is my original firepit, 1/3 of a 35? gallon barrel. 



Post sunset


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Enjoying a few brews and some good music by the fire. This is my original firepit, 1/3 of a 35? gallon barrel.
> 
> View attachment 426595
> 
> Post sunset
> View attachment 426597


 30 gallon.....unless its a oddball, for a specialty use...


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Enjoying a few brews and some good music by the fire. This is my original firepit, 1/3 of a 35? gallon barrel.
> 
> View attachment 426595
> 
> Post sunset
> View attachment 426597


Nice. I'd being doing double duty...fire and wettin a hook.


----------



## brenndatomu

Dang it! Had the ole firepit fired up last night at my lil bros 40th Bday party, forgot to get pics! Oh well, it's just a rusty old tractor wheel held off the ground by 3 or 4 bricks, nothing fancy or special to look at. 
Some marshmallows sacrificed their lives in the name of smores... (HA, spell check doesn't like the word smores!)


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> Nice. I'd being doing double duty...fire and wettin a hook.


That "shore" between me and the lake is bog. Not many fish in the lake but we did get a few pike one time.


----------



## USMC615

Hey folks. Memorial Day wknd and we're all grillin, got 4 grills goin here, half chickens, leg qtrs, ribs, Boston butts...drinking cold ones, take a power nap when necessary, repeat the same. Been at it since Fri night. Hope you folks are having a great wknd with family, friends. 

Take a moment of time, thank our fallen brothers/sisters who served...thank our current force who serves us now. Freedom has never been free, nor will it ever be. I wish everyone peace and health this Memorial Day. Semper Fi.


----------



## sawjunky23

At the campground for the weekend. Cleaned up some odd ball pieces and uglies and brought them with.


----------



## Wood Doctor

I delivered half a truckload of dry, split cottonwood to friends for the MD weekend. I notice that whenever I drop by, they hand me a cold Bud Light and so do their neighbors.


----------



## bag-o-donuts

Our little backyard habitat


----------



## sawjunky23

Wood Doctor said:


> I delivered half a truckload of dry, split cottonwood to friends for the MD weekend. I notice that whenever I drop by, they hand me a cold Bud Light and so do their neighbors.


Not a thing wrong with that!!!


----------



## _RJ_

The old girl never leaves my side.


----------



## _RJ_

Made one of these for the first time. Wife enjoyed it. Kid ate too many marshmallows. He was bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Marine5068

That's cool (or hot)


----------



## Wood Doctor

_RJ_ said:


> Made one of these for the first time. Wife enjoyed it. Kid ate too many marshmallows. He was bouncing off the walls.
> View attachment 428203


Only problem I see with these is that the big log usually has to be cut with the bar and chain ripping the log. The log is set vertically and the bar is horizontal. That dulls the chain much more rapidly than a typical noodle cut where the log and the bar are both set horizontal.

Then, of course, you have to pick up and carry the log in once piece to the fire pit. I hate to sound like sour grapes, but...


----------



## zogger

Wood Doctor said:


> Only problem I see with these is that the big log usually has to be cut with the bar and chain ripping the log. The log is set vertically and the bar is horizontal. That dulls the chain much more rapidly than a typical noodle cut where the log and the bar are both set horizontal.
> 
> Then, of course, you have to pick up and carry the log in once piece to the fire pit. I hate to sound like sour grapes, but...



I would think you could still noodle it, just don't go all the way through the log. I've made cuts like that in big logs where I had to split sections out to keep cutting, the diameter was more than two bar lengths.

Pick the bar out of your candle cut and clear the chips once in awhile and make sure you don't jam it in hard where you might get kickback.

Actually might be a *dandy* place for safety chain.


----------



## benp

I agree with Zogg. 

No need to rip that. Just eyeball how far in you need to go with the bar and drop it down.


----------



## _RJ_

Wood Doctor said:


> Only problem I see with these is that the big log usually has to be cut with the bar and chain ripping the log. The log is set vertically and the bar is horizontal. That dulls the chain much more rapidly than a typical noodle cut where the log and the bar are both set horizontal.
> 
> Then, of course, you have to pick up and carry the log in once piece to the fire pit. I hate to sound like sour grapes, but...


I make the wife pack it out [emoji1]


----------



## svk

Got to the cabin late last night so we decided to have a fire and wait for the sunrise.


----------



## Wood Doctor

zogger said:


> I would think you could still noodle it, just don't go all the way through the log. I've made cuts like that in big logs where I had to split sections out to keep cutting, the diameter was more than two bar lengths.
> 
> Pick the bar out of your candle cut and clear the chips once in awhile and make sure you don't jam it in hard where you might get kickback.
> 
> Actually might be a *dandy* place for safety chain.


OK, I suppose that might work. Cut the log 20" long and then use a 16" bar horizontally, praying for minimal kickback. But, you still have to carry that big puppy to the fire pit, and there could be moisture content in the log, so it may have to dry in the sun for awhile.

Lately the sun around here has been a bit scarce.


----------



## _RJ_

Wood Doctor said:


> OK, I suppose that might work. Cut the log 20" long and then use a 16" bar horizontally, praying for minimal kickback. But, you still have to carry that big puppy to the fire pit, and there could be moisture content in the log, so it may have to dry in the sun for awhile.
> 
> Lately the sun around here has been a bit scarce.


Not around here. It's about 86 today and supposed to get hotter. I also used a tractor bucket to move the newest one I made. But they aren't heavy it's been down 2 or so years. That's the size I pack them out of the woods usually.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Got to the cabin late last night so we decided to have a fire and wait for the sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 428832
> View attachment 428833
> View attachment 428834


That third pic is just pristine sweet! Nice centering left/right, up/down...check out the cloud reflection off the calm water. Great pic when ya look at the subtle details. If I had a cabin nestled in the woods like that for wknd getaways...folks at work Monday would be callin me 'No Show Jones.' Lol


----------



## svk

Burning some BE and other misc uglies to get the party started. Kids are having an end of school party so we are going to be hosting an unknown number of adults and kids shortly. Once it's time to start cooking I'll get some black cherry on the fire.


----------



## GPX433Todd

6 1/2 foot diameter. 22" tall.


----------



## Rudolf73

Nice fire pits y'all got there. Does anyone cook on them too? Seems like a good opportunity to get something grilled.


----------



## svk

Lots of dogs and smores at my house.


----------



## Rudolf73

svk said:


> Lots of dogs and smores at my house.
> View attachment 430540



Nice! I remember doing ribs like that many years ago on the end of a pitchfork. Takes a few hours though and many beers.


----------



## benp

The other night the neighbor built a guy and girl hot dog and marshmallow cooker for a friends birthday present. 

I'm not sure they would be appropriate to post here. lol But I think you can figure it out.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> The other night the neighbor built a guy and girl hot dog and marshmallow cooker for a friends birthday present.
> 
> I'm not sure they would be appropriate to post here. lol But I think you can figure it out.


I've seen similar on Facebook lol


----------



## benp

A new fire pit accessory we manufactured today. Beverage holder with more.....





Prototype finished....paint was still a wee wet.


----------



## trukn2004

My parents were getting a new, smaller fire pit so i inherited this beauty. Been burning the cutoffs from the house build for now.


----------



## rwoods

Nice burner. Beautiful house as well. Ron


----------



## sledge&wedge

Wood Doctor said:


> Only problem I see with these is that the big log usually has to be cut with the bar and chain ripping the log. The log is set vertically and the bar is horizontal. That dulls the chain much more rapidly than a typical noodle cut where the log and the bar are both set horizontal.
> 
> Then, of course, you have to pick up and carry the log in once piece to the fire pit. I hate to sound like sour grapes, but...



You could always noodle it halfway through (as some others have said) right in the firepit, then stuff the noodles back into your cut to use as kindling when you're ready to light it up.


----------



## Wood Doctor

rwoods said:


> Nice burner. Beautiful house as well. Ron


Agreed. Its that burner commercially for sale somewhere or was it a custom-made burner? I must admit it really looks nice and appears very safe as well--a rare combination.


----------



## trukn2004

Wood Doctor said:


> Agreed. Its that burner commercially for sale somewhere or was it a custom-made burner? I must admit it really looks nice and appears very safe as well--a rare combination.



I'm not sure where she got it, I think cabelas. Landmann is the brand. It's definitely nice and quite safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSMaple1

Almost killed me to do it, but I picked up a 'factory' fire pit here today on sale. Couldn't quite find the right things in our scrap heap here to make one quick - so will see how this goes. Not too optimistic about its potential longevity. I'll try to remember to snap a pic once I get the thing landed how I want & fired up - won't be tomorrow though. (Who the heck keeps making my do list longer - stop it already....)


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Right now we can't have open fires at all, too dry and lot of forest fires.

I'm not sure if the enclosed fire pit would be ok or not. I'm just about afraid to fire up my BBQer right now!


----------



## Wood Doctor

trukn2004 said:


> I'm not sure where she got it, I think cabelas. Landmann is the brand. It's definitely nice and quite safe.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will look for it. My favorite bar and grill near my huge pile of logs would love to feed it. I'll talk to the manager and see if it's OK that I offer it for cool evening burns on the outdoor patio. We have all the ingredients that it needs.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## unclemoustache

unclemoustache said:


> Concrete patio about 22 feet across, with a 2' firebrick pit in the middle. Hole in the bottom to let rainwater drain out. Bin for wood with a shelf for roasting forks, tiki torch fuel, kindling, lighter, paper, etc.
> Arbor nearby with flowering vines on it, big trees all around. Heaven!
> 
> View attachment 422942
> View attachment 422943




Thought I'd give an updated photo of my firepit as it looks today.




You can see the lighter firebricks of the firepit directly in front of the lawn chair.


----------



## Wood Doctor

unclemoustache said:


> Thought I'd give an updated photo of my firepit as it looks today.
> View attachment 431517
> 
> You can see the lighter firebricks of the firepit directly in front of the lawn chair.


That is truly disgusting. Where on earth did all of this water come from? I had no idea that southern Illinois (actually St. Louis) was in this condition. That's the worst I have ever seen, and I used to live in that neck of the woods. Cairo, yes it floods out there, but St Louis? Unbelieveable.


----------



## unclemoustache

This is just flash flooding. Happens in flat ground here every now and then. It's been this bad 3-4 times since I lived here (16 years).


----------



## rwoods

Josh, I must say that that hole in the bottom drain thing ain't working too well at the moment.  Ron


----------



## USMC615

unclemoustache said:


> Thought I'd give an updated photo of my firepit as it looks today.
> 
> View attachment 431517
> 
> 
> You can see the lighter firebricks of the firepit directly in front of the lawn chair.


Damn Stache...you wasn't kidding when you said a ' big pool' in the swimming pool thread, was ya?  Crazy amount of flash flooding there. Hope it gets gone soon for you folks.


----------



## olyman

NSMaple1 said:


> Almost killed me to do it, but I picked up a 'factory' fire pit here today on sale. Couldn't quite find the right things in our scrap heap here to make one quick - so will see how this goes. Not too optimistic about its potential longevity. I'll try to remember to snap a pic once I get the thing landed how I want & fired up - won't be tomorrow though. (Who the heck keeps making my do list longer - stop it already....)


 line the bottom,,with about a inch of sand. no burn thru, iffin you get carried away.....


----------



## unclemoustache

USMC615 said:


> Damn Stache...you wasn't kidding when you said a ' big pool' in the swimming pool thread, was ya?  Crazy amount of flash flooding there. Hope it gets gone soon for you folks.



Yes, it's all gone now. It's just so flat around here when we get a good rain it takes some time for things to drain away. It's possible to be unable to leave town for an hour or two because of flooded roads. 4-5 years ago I had to try 3 different roads before I was able to get back into town.


----------



## svk

A little bit of everything. Maple, aspen, elm, and cherry. My back row of wood by the deck isn't drying any further but it already has been css for 11 months so it lights up alright.


----------



## Mike-M

unclemoustache said:


> Thought I'd give an updated photo of my firepit as it looks today.
> 
> View attachment 431517
> 
> 
> You can see the lighter firebricks of the firepit directly in front of the lawn chair.


is that from an overflowing river/creek/stream or just accumulated rain water?


----------



## svk

Boy do I like burning elm. Silent, long lasting, and clean burning.


----------



## svk

Got to spend about a half hour with my oldest (age 10) at the fire after everyone went to bed. His baseball season ended tonight with a 3rd place finish which is darn good for the amount of talent in his league. With 5 kids in the house any one on one time is golden. Very much enjoyed our talk.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Got to spend about a half hour with my oldest (age 10) at the fire after everyone went to bed. His baseball season ended tonight with a 3rd place finish which is darn good for the amount of talent in his league. With 5 kids in the house any one on one time is golden. Very much enjoyed our talk.



No better quality time spent. Cherish every moment, conversation. They can sure grow up fast. Had dinner last night with my son/daughter, which can be a rare occasion more often than not with work, their schedules, things going on, etc. Son leaves for the Navy in Nov, daughter will be a senior this coming school year, then college bound. I'd dial back the hands of time and make'em 10 again if I could.


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> Got to spend about a half hour with my oldest (age 10) at the fire after everyone went to bed. His baseball season ended tonight with a 3rd place finish which is darn good for the amount of talent in his league. With 5 kids in the house any one on one time is golden. Very much enjoyed our talk.



Campfires are magic. One on one or with a group. Can't get more down to earth than sitting around a fire.


----------



## svk

These 2-3" oak rounds have been in almost full sun for two months and are still seething foam and dripping.


----------



## benp

hardpan said:


> Campfires are magic. One on one or with a group. Can't get more down to earth than sitting around a fire.



I thoroughly agree.


----------



## svk

I'm going to go home now and get a bed of coals built up post haste so I can do some Dutch oven chicken for dinner


----------



## svk

Bbq chicken, brats, baked potatoes, and onion potatoes were on the menu. 

Getting the coal bed ready. 


Chicken and spuds. 


Just about ready.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Bbq chicken, brats, baked potatoes, and onion potatoes were on the menu.
> 
> Getting the coal bed ready.
> View attachment 432740
> 
> Chicken and spuds.
> View attachment 432741
> 
> Just about ready.
> View attachment 432742


Ya dog...lookin good.


----------



## treebilly

I'm curious to what onion potatoes are. Anything with onions has to be good. Of course I eat them like apples some days.


----------



## svk

treebilly said:


> I'm curious to what onion potatoes are. Anything with onions has to be good. Of course I eat them like apples some days.


Lay out tin foil, put sliced potatoes in. Then slices of onion. Then about a stick of butter in pats or melted butter spread over the mix. Finally empty a pack of onion soup mix over the top. Cover with foil, roll up the bottom foil so the butter doesn't run out. Bake, throw on grill, or coals until cooked.


----------



## treebilly

Gonna try them tomorrow along with sweet corn and what ever cut of beef I grab outta the freezer. Thanks.


----------



## svk

Enjoy. Definitely one of my favorites. The bottom pieces get nice and crispy and those are the best.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Lay out tin foil, put sliced potatoes in. Then slices of onion. Then about a stick of butter in pats or melted butter spread over the mix. Finally empty a pack of onion soup mix over the top. Cover with foil, roll up the bottom foil so the butter doesn't run out. Bake, throw on grill, or coals until cooked.


...if ya didn't chime in, I was gonna beat ya to the recipe, lol. Can also add fresh sliced mushrooms, julienne carrots, squash, zucchini, even asparagus cut into thirds or so. We load'em up...same cooking deal with several pats of real butter...we call 'em boats. They literally are a meal by themselves. We'll make three/four big ones, put em on the outside of the grate perimeter, while the meats are getting the center heat, and empty all the confines of the boats into a big bowl...Use soup mix or your favorite seasonings, any concoction will do it. Like Steve said...Fine eatin.


----------



## svk

Also when using the Dutch oven I pour a can of beer in around the meat and pour the bbq sauce over the top. Really keeps things moist and tender.


----------



## USMC615

USMC615 said:


> ...if ya didn't chime in, I was gonna beat ya to the recipe, lol. Can also add fresh sliced mushrooms, julienne carrots, squash, zucchini, even asparagus cut into thirds or so. We load'em up...same cooking deal with several pats of real butter...we call 'em boats. They literally are a meal by themselves. We'll make three/four big ones, put em on the outside of the grate perimeter, while the meats are getting the center heat, and empty all the confines of the boats into a big bowl...Use soup mix or your favorite seasonings, any concoction will do it. Like Steve said...Fine eatin.


...I usually cut all the veggies and whatnot, about 3/8 thick. By the time they sit wrapped, steaming in the foil, they end up, if your timings right, cooked but a crispness to them. I learned yrs ago, let em sit too long, end up with basically mush. Little food for thought. Damn, this is got me hungry, lol.


----------



## treebilly

I do that too. In my younger days I saw that as a waste of beer. Now good food trumps alchohol.
I also learned that I don't like mushiness


----------



## USMC615

treebilly said:


> I do that too. In my younger days I saw that as a waste of beer. Now good food trumps alchohol.
> I also learned that I don't like mushiness


If ya wanna little heat, add a good shot of regular table black pepper, and a small shot of crushed red pepper. I find that McCormicks Season All is a great seasoning alone as well by itself. Don't want nothing too salty like Lawrys seasoning salt. By the time the veggies and all steam, the salt can't escape. Little food for thought. Let us know how things turn out, what your seasoning was.


----------



## treebilly

Well it won't be an onion soup packet since I hate the grocery store and we're out of it. I use seasonall and garlic powder for a lot of stuff. An elderly fellow that my wife and I keep an eye on helps us with our canning. He suggested dehydrating our garlic and different peppers to make our own seasonings. 
Sorry for derailing the thread. I'll post a pic of my fire pit once I can find it again. Nieghbor buried it with brush after last weeks storms.


----------



## USMC615

treebilly said:


> Well it won't be an onion soup packet since I hate the grocery store and we're out of it. I use seasonall and garlic powder for a lot of stuff. An elderly fellow that my wife and I keep an eye on helps us with our canning. He suggested dehydrating our garlic and different peppers to make our own seasonings.
> Sorry for derailing the thread. I'll post a pic of my fire pit once I can find it again. Nieghbor buried it with brush after last weeks storms.


Nah...don't you fret 'bout no derail. We wanna hear how the groceries turned out.


----------



## svk

Hoping the store isn't sold out of ribs as I've got the afternoon free to do some more Dutch oven cooking.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Hoping the store isn't sold out of ribs as I've got the afternoon free to do some more Dutch oven cooking.


I hear ya...doing the leg qtr thing here today.


----------



## svk

USMC615 said:


> I hear ya...doing the leg qtr thing here today.


Nice. Post progress pics!

They have upgraded our chance of rain to 100 percent by 6 pm. Looks like I'll be cooking early.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Nice. Post progress pics!
> 
> They have upgraded our chance of rain to 100 percent by 6 pm. Looks like I'll be cooking early.


Same thing here as well for the last two weeks. Been so hot, you can set your watch by the late afternoon/evening, little thunderstorm. It's a guarantee.


----------



## USMC615

Guys, this does constitute a fire pit post, lol , 'cause I threw some hardwood coals from my fire pit into the grill with the Kingsford...for the leg qtrs. But ya know something...ain't nothing like a good ol relaxing afternoon with a cold one, grill going, listening to tunes. My preference today is as follows...Marshall Tucker Band and Atlanta Rhythm Section. 

Happy grillin and cookin folks.


----------



## treebilly

At 4:30 I was informed that we were out of potatoes!!! I seasoned up some burgers, wrapped corn in foil( butter, salt,pepper,), and fried up onion slabs in butter with salt, pepper,and garlic powder. Onion potatoes tomorrow night I geuss. I am still gonna pout some more about not having potatoes and make the wife feel guilty about it


----------



## svk

Downpours prevented a fire so I used the Dutch oven on the grill instead. 




Complemented with some grilled squash. 



Finger lickin' good.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> Downpours prevented a fire so I used the Dutch oven on the grill instead.
> 
> View attachment 433057
> 
> 
> Complemented with some grilled squash.
> View attachment 433058
> 
> 
> Finger lickin' good.
> View attachment 433059


Great...good pics. I bet the little one ended up a helluva lot messier than she did in the pic. Lol


----------



## svk

Lol that was after we ran out of meat. She ate almost three of the ribs!


----------



## svk

Had a good fire and sauna at the hunting cabin last night. 






And tonight at the family cabin.


----------



## Smulax

A little chimenea action after the kids were asleep


----------



## treebilly

Not a fire pit pic but results of cooking on one. Made two batches of lasagna while camping this weekend. Gas grill was the only place to set it on since there was 15 of us.


----------



## svk

Last night at my friend's cabin in the Adirondacks.


----------



## unclemoustache

Haven't had a fire in months. Supposed to cool down a bit later this week. Maybe a nice fire is in order then!


----------



## GPX433Todd

Got a night time
shot finally.


----------



## trukn2004

had another fire last night. More pine scraps, but i put it some beech limbs and a chunk of dead ash. Loved getting out and enjoying a fire and a glass of wine with the wife.


----------



## ReggieT

troylee said:


> View attachment 417408
> First fire of the year/ever at the new house


Hmm...like this design!


----------



## ReggieT

_RJ_ said:


> Made one of these for the first time. Wife enjoyed it. Kid ate too many marshmallows. He was bouncing off the walls.
> View attachment 428203


If you don't mind can you list details in making and burning one of those?


----------



## Oldman47

Reggie, a Swedish candle is easy. You make chain saw cuts from the top down in a log that is standing on its end. You can see them in that picture. Then you add small starter materials to the center where all of the cuts intersect and light them. Because the heat has no place to escape, the fire soon starts to burn into the log itself and looks just like that picture. Note, rip cuts in a log can dull a chain fast. You definitely want to start with a nice dry round of firewood.


----------



## handsplit!




----------



## Four Paws




----------



## Deleted member 135597

This is the candle my twins have to blow out for their birthday


----------



## Need2Saw

at the cabin up north. This is the before pic. Few hours of hard work was worth the upgrade. 





Here is the finished fire pit. The cooking grate has adjustable height and swings into and out of the fire


----------



## mn woodcutter

Here's mine. It's not a pit but more like an outdoor fireplace built with large chunks of discarded concrete and fieldstone.


----------



## svk

Watching the eclipse with a cold dew in hand.


----------



## KenJax Tree

This one is an old steel washer tub sitting on a cast iron umbrella holder for a picnic table up through where the agitator was. Works great and it didn't cost me a dime. Looks cool at night too it kinda twinkles because of the holes in it and puts off a lot of heat when the tub gets hot.




I'll take some pics during the day.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Here is a video


----------



## zogger

KenJax Tree said:


> Here is a video


Oh man, that's cool! drat, I scrapped an old wash machine last winter, never thought of that drum with the holes in it for a firepit. I mean snazzy!


----------



## treebilly

I'm kicking myself also.


----------



## svk

Nice night to fire up. It's still 73 out.


----------



## benp

svk said:


> Nice night to fire up. It's still 73 out.
> 
> View attachment 453140



Yep, we sat out on the deck and visited until the cold front rolled in. And roll in it did.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Yep, we sat out on the deck and visited until the cold front rolled in. And roll in it did.


It got freakishly windy here around 11 and is still blowing this morning.


----------



## benp

Yep. Same here. The wind light switched on at about 830-9pm.


----------



## ri chevy

Anyone use a split rim from an 18 wheeler for a fire pit?


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Anyone use a split rim from an 18 wheeler for a fire pit?


I knew a guy who would get aluminum rims that were bent from a truck repair shop and then pile rocks around it. worked well.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## USMC615

Need2Saw said:


> at the cabin up north. This is the before pic. Few hours of hard work was worth the upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished fire pit. The cooking grate has adjustable height and swings into and out of the fire


Nice...looks great.


----------



## Slackerjpt




----------



## sweetjetskier

After a long stressful day, the dogs and I are enjoying the cooler temps and a nice mellow fire while in the background the Mets / Dodgers game is cranked up on the old TV.


----------



## Iaff113

Just sitting around tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B

@laff113 You must like your beer warmed up before drinking


----------



## USMC615

Firepit action tonight. Bud Lights and watching the Penn St/Ohio St game. Everybody cleared outta the seats when I wanted to take a pic of 'em. You'd think the camera shy basterds are on the 10 most wanted list...lol. We be having a good time fellas, hope everyone else is tonight. Enjoy the college ball. 







Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TMFARM 2009

tractor rims work great too.


----------



## USMC615

TMFARM 2009 said:


> tractor rims work great too.


I bet that makes a big ol firepit...can damn near get bonfire action in one of those. That's an awesome idea right there. Nice.


----------



## svk

Getting rid of yard brush tonight. The balsam/birch pile (pictured) is almost gone. The soggy aspen one is just getting started.


----------



## ReggieT

Oldman47 said:


> Reggie, a Swedish candle is easy. You make chain saw cuts from the top down in a log that is standing on its end. You can see them in that picture. Then you add small starter materials to the center where all of the cuts intersect and light them. Because the heat has no place to escape, the fire soon starts to burn into the log itself and looks just like that picture. Note, rip cuts in a log can dull a chain fast. You definitely want to start with a nice dry round of firewood.


Thanks...plan on doing a few of them this winter!


----------



## TMFARM 2009

good night for a fire.
Used some chunks of the stump from the tree that almost killed me.
Revenge is mine!


----------



## Toy4xchris

My back yard cheapo fire pit threads were stripped and was missing parts when I got it so welded the legs on its been through several coats of cheap bbq paint and a few years of fires 



sent from my electronic leash


----------



## USMC615

Gettin this little pit cranked up on the back patio tonight...ready to park my rear end, with a Bud Light. Saw four deer this morning, three does and a little basket rack 6-pointer...you coulda slung all their asses in a wide Walmart grocery cart...after three days of rain, 3/4 moon last night, when it finally broke...they just wasn't cooperating this morning...were feeding heavy til sunup under that moon. Tomorrow's another day...






Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## TMFARM 2009

Nice night for a fire.


----------



## captjack

Here is mine - 36 inch round 1/2 thick piece of blast column from a high rise building - expanded metal and legs welded on and bam ! Fire pit !


----------



## Woos31

Don't forget the problem solving of world crisis, and feats of engineering. Well that may be from certain beverages but they go hand in hand, peas and carrots or however you wanna call it


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Lay out tin foil, put sliced potatoes in. Then slices of onion. Then about a stick of butter in pats or melted butter spread over the mix. Finally empty a pack of onion soup mix over the top. Cover with foil, roll up the bottom foil so the butter doesn't run out. Bake, throw on grill, or coals until cooked.


I do that very same recipe minus the onion soup mix. 
Instead I use multilayered sliced onion then potato with margarine and garlic and onion powder over each layer in heavy foil paper. Comes out wonderful and everyone of my family and friends that has had some always asks me to make it for BBQs and gatherings.
It's yummy.


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> Hoping the store isn't sold out of ribs as I've got the afternoon free to do some more Dutch oven cooking.


Love that dutch oven.
Need to get me one. Any suggestions on what brand or size or cost of them etc.?


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Love that dutch oven.
> Need to get me one. Any suggestions on what brand or size or cost of them etc.?


The smaller one I payed $20 for from a rummage sale. The bigger one (10 qt) retailed for close to $80 but I traded a guy a sleeping bag for it.


----------



## USMC615

Little fire pit action again this evening. No one but me and my four-legged gal. Sometimes it's good that way...ain't gotta hear no lip from nobody, no nothing. I'm sure most of you fellas can relate. The only noise is the game on tv in the shop, and tops poppin' on the Bud Lights. 












Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

Got a little fire rollin' this evening...just me and my little four-legged galfriend. Nothing but peace and quiet. Topped out around 77 degs today...been in a short sleeve shirt, shorts, and flip flops all day. And to think, it was at freezing or a couple degrees below, three nights less than a week ago. Made a heaping pile of kindling earlier with the ol' Estwing Fireside Friend and a 4lb little sledge to drive/tap the Estwing kindling apart...red oak, white oak, pecan, hickory. Little pine too.






Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## USMC615

Reloaded my kindling/split rack I built for under the carport yrs ago. Some of the splits at bottom are still there from last year...probably oughta do a little rotational thing, lol. It's all good. I got about 2.5/3 cords maybe, underneath a shed roof in the back yard that I transport in btwn. I give a couple of my nephews a fair amount every year...next year they put up or shut up. Choice is theirs...they're in their early/late teens, enabling gets nipped in the bud after this year. My brother, their dad, simply enabled them their entire lives...I'll help them this year...and the bus ride comes to a screeching halt. I'm sure some of you fellas know exactly what I mean...time for them boys to sweat for wood. 







Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ri chevy

Very neat and orderly.


----------



## bottomcat

This pic from back in May. Before the night was over there was as much fire under the pit as over it. 2nd one to burn through in the last 10 years or so.






Started this project first of September. Used my fil's electric tiller to break the ground up. I was only gonna go down about 4 or 5 inches but the tiller made it so easy went down 10 inches. The patio used to have lava rock all around it. Part of this project was to dig up the rock. I figured this was as good a place as any for most of it.
















This was last night.


----------



## USMC615

bottomcat said:


> This pic from back in May. Before the night was over there was as much fire under the pit as over it. 2nd one to burn through in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started this project first of September. Used my fil's electric tiller to break the ground up. I was only gonna go down about 4 or 5 inches but the tiller made it so easy went down 10 inches. The patio used to have lava rock all around it. Part of this project was to dig up the rock. I figured this was as good a place as any for most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last night.


There ya go...nice pit action. Looks like ya got a nice setup around the fire...plenty of seats. Good times for shooting the chit and drinkin Anheuser products.


----------



## svk

It was 46 here mid day and still 36 so I had to light up. SIL and BIL are here and some neighbors will be stopping by too. Whiskey, wine and beer shall be consumed.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> It was 46 here mid day and still 36 so I had to light up. SIL and BIL are here and some neighbors will be stopping by too. Whiskey, wine and beer shall be consumed.
> 
> View attachment 482649


There ya go...been a while since we've seen any action in this thread. Get the fire rollin'.


----------



## Jere39

Way back on the first page of this thread I shared a picture of my son and I building this basic fire pit in the woods where I usually cut, split, and haul my firewood. About time I got back here with an actual "fruits of our labor" picture - eating a couple fine tasting hot dogs.


----------



## USMC615

Jere39 said:


> Way back on the first page of this thread I shared a picture of my son and I building this basic fire pit in the woods where I usually cut, split, and haul my firewood. About time I got back here with an actual "fruits of our labor" picture - eating a couple fine tasting hot dogs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482669


Good deal...


----------



## svk

We had an absolute blast last night. Between cold weather and kids sports schedules we haven't gotten together as a group since Halloween. The girls (well wives actually) got into my Reyka vodka and Kracken rum (which I hadn't tried) and enjoyed it. Tried a little this morning and I agree it's quite good. 

Rumor has it the girls played truth or dare after the guys went to bed which turned into a discussion of which person in the neighborhood would you sleep with. Interesting that women can have that discussion openly but guys shouldn't lol.


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> We had an absolute blast last night. Between cold weather and kids sports schedules we haven't gotten together as a group since Halloween. The girls (well wives actually) got into my Reyka vodka and Kracken rum (which I hadn't tried) and enjoyed it. Tried a little this morning and I agree it's quite good.
> 
> Rumor has it the girls played truth or dare after the guys went to bed which turned into a discussion of which person in the neighborhood would you sleep with. Interesting that women can have that discussion openly but guys shouldn't lol.


...ain't that the damn truth!! Funny how it works ain't it?


----------



## svk

It's that time of year again!


----------



## USMC615

svk said:


> It's that time of year again!
> 
> View attachment 494384
> View attachment 494385


With a PBR...you get'em dog. Nice little fire.


----------



## svk

Pbr isn't bad stuff, especially when served very cold!


----------



## StihlKicking

I'm a PBR man myself!


----------



## Jere39

Only the best at our fire pit, which is coincidently where I do my plinking. So, it's all good:


----------



## ri chevy

Don't drink before you plink. Lol


----------



## UpOnTheHill

We have 4 or 5 different pits around the place. A couple for just campfires, one for cooking while people are camping here in the summer, one just for slow cooking chicken halves (did 50 halves last 4th of July). Most of my pics are on my phone, but here's one of a little pit up in the edge of my woods, with my lab (RIP) and can of beans n all.


----------



## bikemike

IL post a pic of my party pit in a bit. Didn't se this till just now. Good going svk


----------



## UpOnTheHill

Our social party pit all cleaned out last spring, ready for the first party. This one gets some BIG chunks of wood when the beer is good.



This one is for cooking on when people are over in the summer...


----------



## UpOnTheHill

My smoker with 2 butts on it last 4th of July at 2am. Didn't get much sleep that night...



And finally, my temporary chicken pits. Those stainless grates spin 360 degrees making it easy-peasy to drink beer and tend chickens. Did 50 halves last 4th of July, all on charcoal and small sugar maple splits. It was some of the best chicken I ever had.


----------



## svk

You are a one percenter!!!


----------



## UpOnTheHill

svk said:


> You are a one percenter!!!


Thanks? Lol. Is that a good thing?


----------



## USMC615

UpOnTheHill said:


> Our social party pit all cleaned out last spring, ready for the first party. This one gets some BIG chunks of wood when the beer is good.
> View attachment 494470
> 
> 
> This one is for cooking on when people are over in the summer...
> View attachment 494478


That's the ticket right there fellas. Slam full of groceries.


----------



## bikemike

My party pit


----------



## USMC615

bikemike said:


> My party pit


Can cook some wood in that big ol' pit no doubt..


----------



## USMC615

Wish I could have you fellas here in a couple of hours...firing the fish cookers up directly...bass, bream, crappie. With a big ol' side of hush puppies, fries, and a big ol' bowl full of homemade coleslaw sittin' in the fridge. Would do cheese grits, but no Velveeta...and Anheuser Busch dictates no grocery store driving, lol.


----------



## olyman

USMC615 said:


> Wish I could have you fellas here in a couple of hours...firing the fish cookers up directly...bass, bream, crappie. With a big ol' side of hush puppies, fries, and a big ol' bowl full of homemade coleslaw sittin' in the fridge. Would do cheese grits, but no Velveeta...and Anheuser Busch dictates no grocery store driving, lol.


yeah!! you DONT need a piece of paper off one of them multi colored pads!!! gold bond stamps!! cause they cost gold!!!!


----------



## Agent Orange

My son found pellets that make colored flames, kind of cool.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## Agent Orange

I thought I had already posted pics of ours, guess not. Ductile iron sewer pipe union (new) with round pavers setting on concrete. This ring will probably never burn through.


----------



## Agent Orange

Haywire said:


>


Stunning scenery.


----------



## svk

Yes that view is amazing!


----------



## treebilly

It's a beautiful night to hang out by the fire with the wife and kids. The Busch Light is tasting like the nectar of the gods right now.


----------



## svk

Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Jere39

SVK - That looks like a great Cinco de Maya celebration. Wish it would stop raining here for some similar celebration. But, in the interim, and with almost no effort on my part, I became a first time grandfather last evening. So, for the rest of my life, I'll have at least double celebrating to do on May 5


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! Congratulations. 

SVK. Looks like a dos equis night. Lol


----------



## mt.stalker

Jere39 said:


> SVK - That looks like a great Cinco de Maya celebration. Wish it would stop raining here for some similar celebration. But, in the interim, and with almost no effort on my part, I became a first time grandfather last evening. So, for the rest of my life, I'll have at least double celebrating to do on May 5


Congrats Grandpa !


----------



## svk

Jere39 said:


> But, in the interim, and with almost no effort on my part, I became a first time grandfather last evening. So, for the rest of my life, I'll have at least double celebrating to do on May 5


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## svk

Burning splitting scraps and test cookies.


----------



## olyman

svk,,no pic??? just a x box??


----------



## svk

It's there this morning?


----------



## olyman

beats me???!!!


----------



## olyman

good now!!??


----------



## WaltGrizzly

work in progress
.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice benches!


----------



## svk

The box elder was rippin on Friday night. Not bad stuff when it's dry.


----------



## treebilly

This was a week ago Saturday. My wife took our youngest up to bed just after dark. I snapped this at around midnight when I woke up.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## cantoo

Guess I might as well post this in here too. Made this for my grandson. Started out as a 40 gallon hot water tank. It's about 5' tall.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## svk

Little fire going. I have a Swedish chimney log to throw on if this burns down and I'm still awake.


----------



## svk

Not bad for a dripping wet hollow log. Swedish chimney!


----------



## USMC615

Good to see this thread getting some hits here lately and cranking back up. I'm sure come this fall/winter we'll be wearing this one out again...and looking forward to doing my share. Good pics fellas...nothin' like a little outside fire rollin'.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Just getting started, brand new pit as of 1 1/2 weeks ago. I got it sealed up Friday and had the first fire that night. I have to finish the landscaping around it and obviously pick out what blocks I'm going to use. I had extras of these and wanted to mock it up.
I also have plans for a removable stainless cooking grate. I just have to dig the material out of my shop and put it together. The lady and I are pretty excited we enjoy sitting at the fire!


----------



## USMC615

Woodyjiw said:


> Just getting started, brand new pit as of 1 1/2 weeks ago. I got it sealed up Friday and had the first fire that night. I have to finish the landscaping around it and obviously pick out what blocks I'm going to use. I had extras of these and wanted to mock it up.
> I also have plans for a removable stainless cooking grate. I just have to dig the material out of my shop and put it together. The lady and I are pretty excited we enjoy sitting at the fire!


Nice Woody!! That's gonna be one helluva pit when you're done with it...looking good man!!


----------



## svk

Very nice!


----------



## Woodyjiw

USMC615 said:


> Nice Woody!! That's gonna be one helluva pit when you're done with it...looking good man!!


Thank you sir's!


svk said:


> Very nice!


----------



## treebilly

That's going to be a beautiful pit Woody. I have one question. Are you going to put sand between the ring and the block as a heat buffer? Or will the air gap be enough to keep from cracking the block? I just got a bunch of those blocks and am going to redo my pit and would prefer to not crack them up in one season. Thought sand would dampen the heat to them.


----------



## ri chevy

What type of rim are you using for the fire ring?
I like it!


----------



## Woodyjiw

treebilly said:


> That's going to be a beautiful pit Woody. I have one question. Are you going to put sand between the ring and the block as a heat buffer? Or will the air gap be enough to keep from cracking the block? I just got a bunch of those blocks and am going to redo my pit and would prefer to not crack them up in one season. Thought sand would dampen the heat to them.


Thanks a lot!
I'm planning on using small stone in between, sand would probably work better to keep from heating up the blocks but I want to make sure the moisture drains out to keep from rotting the ring.


ri chevy said:


> What type of rim are you using for the fire ring?
> I like it!


It's actually just a 3' piece of 1/4" pipe with a flange welded on that I pulled out of the scrap dumpster on a job I was on a few years back.
Thanks!


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. It looked like some sort of split rim.


----------



## cantoo

Going to be interesting to see what happens to the paint when I get the fire going. Have to take pictures with my grandson 1st in case it burns off. No one around here had high heat paint in the right colours.


----------



## svk

That's awesome


----------



## Agent Orange

svk said:


> That's awesome


Yeah. Nice work @cantoo and @Woodyjiw 
Woody is that a ductile iron Union pipe? Looks a lot like mine, nice thick walls. Should outlast me.


----------



## Agent Orange

Woodyjiw said:


> Thanks a lot!
> I'm planning on using small stone in between, sand would probably work better to keep from heating up the blocks but I want to make sure the moisture drains out to keep from rotting the ring.
> 
> It's actually just a 3' piece of 1/4" pipe with a flange welded on that I pulled out of the scrap dumpster on a job I was on a few years back.
> Thanks!


That'll work! Can't beat free.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Agent Orange said:


> Yeah. Nice work @cantoo and @Woodyjiw
> Woody is that a ductile iron Union pipe? Looks a lot like mine, nice thick walls. Should outlast me.


No sir it's just 1/4" mild steel.


----------



## Haywire




----------



## svk

I really need to make some of those and leave them in my garage to dry.


----------



## USMC615

cantoo said:


> Going to be interesting to see what happens to the paint when I get the fire going. Have to take pictures with my grandson 1st in case it burns off. No one around here had high heat paint in the right colours.
> View attachment 507321


That is slick Cantoo!!


----------



## hardpan

svk said:


> I really need to make some of those and leave them in my garage to dry.



I may be mistaken but I think I have seen Swedish candles made with green high resin wood like pine and no drying is necessary. Maybe someone with experience can verify?


----------



## svk

Probably would work.


----------



## ri chevy

Can someone explain the process please. I have never seen that. Looks real good. I'd like to try it.


----------



## USMC615

ri chevy said:


> Can someone explain the process please. I have never seen that. Looks real good. I'd like to try it.


YouTube is full of them and the cut procedure. They burn for a long time. Look up Swedish Candle on there.


----------



## ri chevy

Ok. Thank you sir.


----------



## svk

Just rip cut halfway into the round three times which makes the top look like 6 pieces of pie. Then squirt lighter fluid into the cuts and light.


----------



## ri chevy

Cool! TY


----------



## hoskvarna

We have done some using elm. We did the plunge cut ones. Use a 24in and cut in 20in then come in from side to cut the plunge cut piece out, that side cut also gives draft. Soak the noodles in some diesel then put a handful down in hole and lite. Using the candle like that u don't really need a fire ring. Fun to make and watch burn!


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Sebago Guide

Here is the fire pit at my camp in Maine. Property is loaded with rocks and oaks. A couple of years ago, I moved a bunch to make the pit as I cleared. 6 foot inner diameter. Had a lot of fun with family and friends around that pit. Will add a few benches to it this summer. The deer/turkey and bird feeders are not too far from it, so its nice to sit back with a beer and watch the wildlife as they mill about.


----------



## mn woodcutter

It's definitely fire pit season


----------



## Woodyjiw

Woodyjiw said:


> Just getting started, brand new pit as of 1 1/2 weeks ago. I got it sealed up Friday and had the first fire that night. I have to finish the landscaping around it and obviously pick out what blocks I'm going to use. I had extras of these and wanted to mock it up.
> I also have plans for a removable stainless cooking grate. I just have to dig the material out of my shop and put it together. The lady and I are pretty excited we enjoy sitting at the fire!


Updates




This is the sleeve and 7/8" tubing I'm using for the cooking grate.




Installing pea gravel and blocks. I ended up glueing the blocks down, worked very well.




Finished it up and added some furniture. Also finished the landscaping but need to put down grass seed.

On to building the stainless grate.
















It turned out well, cooked some chops on it last night.
The grate spins 360° and is adjustable in height about 6"s for more or less heat.


----------



## hoskvarna

Woodyjiw said:


> Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sleeve and 7/8" tubing I'm using for the cooking grate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing pea gravel and blocks. I ended up glueing the blocks down, worked very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished it up and added some furniture. Also finished the landscaping but need to put down grass seed.
> 
> On to building the stainless grate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out well, cooked some chops on it last night.
> The grate spins 360° and is adjustable in height about 6"s for more or less heat.



Nice[emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk

Love the ingenuity from folks on here!


----------



## Woodyjiw

I also fabbed up a fire pit firewood holder.













Used 4 treated 2x4s, 3' of 2x4x1/8" tubing and 16"s of 2x3x3/16" tube.
Base width is 16"s it's 8' long and 4' high. Should hold just shy of a rick for the fire pit. I have about 25$ into it and a couple hours ( I hate painting )....


----------



## ri chevy

Excellent job! Looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## svk

That's awesome!


----------



## Woodyjiw

ri chevy said:


> Excellent job! Looks great. Enjoy.


Thanks, we will!


----------



## svk

Going to take a little break from the cabin fire pit as the bugs are getting pretty thick even near the fire. In a few weeks it will improve as things dry up and the bugs run their course. 

Here's my hangout for the weekend:


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!
Build yourself a few bat houses to take care of the insects. They'll be gone in no time.


----------



## svk

ri chevy said:


> Nice!
> Build yourself a few bat houses to take care of the insects. They'll be gone in no time.


There are lots of bats and birds around but still a lot more bugs!


----------



## svk

Had a good one at the family cabin last night. Couple of hs buddies stopped over and we put in a good shift.


----------



## kodiak

New patio with an integrated fire pit. Still have the 10' pit out back for when we need to get serious.


----------



## ri chevy

Looks real nice.


----------



## treebilly

Looks great. Is that stamped/stained concrete?


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## kljahnz

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 514066




Look out! That bear looks like it's getting a little close....


----------



## Logger nate

kljahnz said:


> Look out! That bear looks like it's getting a little close....


Lol. Sneaking up on the father inlaw.


----------



## kljahnz

I think.. frame it
and hang it on the wall.... Very nice!


----------



## kodiak

treebilly said:


> Looks great. Is that stamped/stained concrete?


Yep stamped and colored with a different pattern/color for the border.


----------



## svk

Started off burning storm damage crap and now getting rid of test cookies.


----------



## hoskvarna

Too hot here to even think about a campfire!!!!!!


----------



## Logger nate

Found a fire pit with a nice view in the mountains today.


----------



## ri chevy

Beautiful view there!


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> Too hot here to even think about a campfire!!!!!!


It was in the high 80's when I fired up but is beautiful out there now.


----------



## svk

Nice night, high of 76 today and cooling off a bit now. My snow on the mountain is already wilting so fall is coming.


----------



## Jakers




----------



## rarefish383

The pit at hunting camp. We sit around in the evening eating steamed shrimp and peanuts. Now all I need to do is get rid of the old trailer and build a nice cabin, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Threw down a dead Oak in my side yard, the top splattered to pieces, just up from my burn pit, so I started a nice little fire and split and stacked the wood. That was Monday. Today my wife decided we had 5 more too close to the house. I couldn't throw them in the direction of the fire pit, so I tied off the tops and pulled them down to the pit, got most of the brush burned. Plan to get two more tomorrow, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

That's my neighbor helping me keep the fire going. He keeps me supplied in Angry Orchard, Joe.


----------



## svk

Nice. Angry Orchard is good stuff. I often have one or two with lunch at the cabin on a cool fall day.


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## Logger nate

That looks good!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Logger nate said:


> That looks good!


Ya, the gravy was even tough! Lol
My daughters first visit to the Yukon. She liked how her penniless woodcutting Fawsha lived.


----------



## olyman

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, the gravy was even tough! Lol
> My daughters first visit to the Yukon. She liked how her penniless woodcutting Fawsha lived.


sell the cabin, did yah??? she looks like you....


----------



## Gypo Logger

olyman said:


> sell the cabin, did yah??? she looks like you....


No, not yet, the tent is my summer saw shop.


----------



## vtirgari

The wife, kids, and I moved into our new home this April. One of the first things I did was build a firepit and split some of the wood the builder left me. I couldn't find a picture of the pit with a fire going, but we have used it a few times already. I am waiting for some cooler temperatures.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Beautiful setting, Joe.


----------



## vtirgari

rarefish383 said:


> Beautiful setting, Joe.


Thanks! We are very happy with our place. I put in a raised garden bed I plan on using next year. I used some smaller trees that blew over from a storm that rolled through the area. Got the soil nice with some horse manure, leaves, and left over coffee grounds from Starbucks. Measurements are 8x16.





We have a one acre pond across from us that we have permission to use. The sunsets over the pond are amazing, so is the fishing.





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

If I had a garden that close to the wood line, I'd be lucky to get one string bean. The deer would be smiling at me. I need to get my fly rod out. My BIL says there are native Brown Trout in the river by my farm in WV, Joe.


----------



## svk

vtirgari said:


> Thanks! We are very happy with our place. I put in a raised garden bed I plan on using next year. I used some smaller trees that blew over from a storm that rolled through the area. Got the soil nice with some horse manure, leaves, and left over coffee grounds from Starbucks. Measurements are 8x16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a one acre pond across from us that we have permission to use. The sunsets over the pond are amazing, so is the fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Very nice photos. Welcome to the site!


----------



## jr27236




----------



## CaseyForrest

Wife's been asking for one so after removing a wild rose bush she said that would be the perfect spot. I agreed. 











Not perfect but I used what I had on hand aside from the blocks. 

sent from a field


----------



## jr27236

CaseyForrest said:


> Wife's been asking for one so after removing a wild rose bush she said that would be the perfect spot. I agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect but I used what I had on hand aside from the blocks.
> 
> sent from a field


Looks great to me. Put some rounds as seats around it or boulders dug out from the farm.


----------



## CaseyForrest

jr27236 said:


> Looks great to me. Put some rounds as seats around it or boulders dug out from the farm.


We went with the plastic Adirondack chairs. I want to build some chairs but these will do for now. 

sent from a field


----------



## jr27236

Make a couple of nice slab benches with cup holders in them and theyll never sit in those plastic chairs again


----------



## svk

jr27236 said:


> Make a couple of nice slab benches with cup holders in them and theyll never sit in those plastic chairs again


I wish I had flat ground to do up a nice firepit. All three of my spots are on a slope. I've got access to lots of nice wood to carve benches too.


----------



## Wowzer

Woodyjiw said:


> I also fabbed up a fire pit firewood holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used 4 treated 2x4s, 3' of 2x4x1/8" tubing and 16"s of 2x3x3/16" tube.
> Base width is 16"s it's 8' long and 4' high. Should hold just shy of a rick for the fire pit. I have about 25$ into it and a couple hours ( I hate painting )....




Just curious on this here now, do you like the design now that you have firewood on it?

Also you used the 2x4x1/8" tube for where the 2x4's go through correct, and then the 2x3x3/16"s for the spacer? this is pretty much exactly what i would like to make up, i'm pounding in t stakes right now, and not working out well.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Yes, I used the 2x4x1/8" for the 2x4s. And the 2x3x3/16" was just what I had laying around. Actually everything was extra stuff in the shop. 
I think it works good but I would probably use 2x4x3/16 material for everything if I was going to build a bunch of them. The 2x4s are a little loose in the tubing and the 3/16" material would tighten everything up. I did run lag bolts through the horizontal and vertical tubes and 2x4s so it's not bad.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice job with those brackets. You should start selling them. Lol


----------



## Sebago Guide

Just had an excavator flatten out/fill in the land in Maine. The guy was a surgeon with that thing! Had him flatten out my play area and move some rocks to create my final fire pit, since the old one get filled in. Put some oak rounds around the pit. About 8 foot inner diameter. Looking forward to putting it to use this deer season.


----------



## Sebago Guide

A view from above.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice!


----------



## capetrees

Greatest spot on Earth. Camping spot along small river we go to every year. Only accessible by canoe.


----------



## msvold

jr27236 said:


>


Thats awesome. I'm inspired to do something like this. Couple of questions though. Is there a drainage system built in or is it covered when not in use to keep rain/snow out? Any concern for flying embers near the house? I've been thinking about putting some sort of shroud above a pit, one to keep moisture out and two to limit the flying embers. Thanks for your pics.


----------



## jr27236

The bottome of the pit is open to the earth, so any water will drain through. I do cover it in the winter and usually during thr season when not in use. If you use the ring and grates on it, they need to be painted every year or so. 
Embers are not a problem near the house, although there is a pool to the left of it (not in picture) and my drunkin friends did burn holes through my loop lock cover by throwing splits into a already large fire like cave men who just discovered flame. Smoke at times can drift around the patio, but thats part of a real wood fire and not like these gas nonsense "fake" fire pits. Everyone loves to be around it. Sit on the wall and line up chairs in front.


----------



## Woodyjiw

ri chevy said:


> Nice job with those brackets. You should start selling them. Lol


Thanks, it seems like I saw something similar for sale, maybe Northern tool. I stole the idea from somewhere. Hahaha


----------



## ri chevy

Lol. Yup. I have those cheap ones from Northern Tool. I have had them for 10 years. They still work fine. 
The brackets you made are much more heavy duty. Very nice.


----------



## msvold

jr27236 said:


> The bottome of the pit is open to the earth, so any water will drain through. I do cover it in the winter and usually during thr season when not in use. If you use the ring and grates on it, they need to be painted every year or so.
> Embers are not a problem near the house, although there is a pool to the left of it (not in picture) and my drunkin friends did burn holes through my loop lock cover by throwing splits into a already large fire like cave men who just discovered flame. Smoke at times can drift around the patio, but thats part of a real wood fire and not like these gas nonsense "fake" fire pits. Everyone loves to be around it. Sit on the wall and line up chairs in front.


Good to know, Thanks for the reply. I think I have the same friends.


----------



## svk




----------



## treebilly

Jealous man! It's a school night so no fire.


----------



## svk

The kids are off tomorrow so I took the day off to do projects at the cabin.


----------



## capetrees

treebilly said:


> Jealous man! It's a school night so no fire.


What grade are you in??


----------



## treebilly

1st and preschool plus doing a removal between primary lines and a house in the am. Oh also a 10 week old who likes to sleep for a couple hours at a time


----------



## svk

Any fall night is a great night for a fire. 

Being I'm on a diet there is limited alcohol consumption so the fires don't go till 2 am lol.


----------



## LonestarStihl

svk said:


> Any fall night is a great night for a fire.
> 
> Being I'm on a diet there is limited alcohol consumption so the fires don't go till 2 am lol.



Better to do no alcohol than lite. Smart man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranchers-son

Burning a little ash with my son. Watching and talking while it burns down to roast hot dogs


----------



## svk

Great photo!


----------



## Ranchers-son

Thank you


----------



## jr27236

Ranchers-son said:


> View attachment 532259
> Burning a little ash with my son. Watching and talking while it burns down to roast hot dogs


That sounds great I think I'm gonna do that this weekend. ENJOY


----------



## svk

Fun with Swedish chimney.


----------



## jr27236

Looks like a kilm


----------



## Erik B

svk said:


> Fun with Swedish chimney.
> 
> View attachment 532718
> View attachment 532719


What wood did you use?


----------



## svk

Erik B said:


> What wood did you use?


Red maple that was hollow.


----------



## svk

Unseasonably warm here. High of 70 today and will be in 60's again tomorrow. I've hunted deer this time of year in sub zero temps so I'm not complaining!

Last night and tonight's fires.


----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## jr27236

I don't know what to say??


----------



## CaseyForrest

Benches are pretty cool.


----------



## jr27236

CaseyForrest said:


> Benches are pretty cool.


So cool lmao


----------



## jr27236

CaseyForrest said:


> Benches are pretty cool.


Fire looks hot


----------



## CaseyForrest

jr27236 said:


> Fire looks hot


Looks like it could use a good piece of hard wood. 

sent from a field


----------



## captjack

Nice seat


----------



## BIGD4DICE

captjack said:


> Nice seat


Thanks. I use to work at a sawmill and I'd bring home a few boards with the wayne still on em. I started piecing them together and ended up with a rocking chair. Made furniture for my whole house. That was years ago. I just recently moved back to southern oregon and was fixing up the place. Ripped fence for the yard then ripped a bunch of lumber for the rockers. Ripped it by hand so it's rough cut stuff.


----------



## Toy4xchris

My temporary firepit at the new house eventually I will do landscape blocks around it right now it's just some scrap stainless from work I rolled into a ring. Working on getting all the punk rotten wood out of my yard so I can get to the good stuff for the stove inside.

sent from my electronic leash


----------



## jr27236

Toy4xchris said:


> My temporary firepit at the new house eventually I will do landscape blocks around it right now it's just some scrap stainless from work I rolled into a ring. Working on getting all the punk rotten wood out of my yard so I can get to the good stuff for the stove inside.
> 
> sent from my electronic leash


That actually looks really cool with the flame reflecting on the inside of the ring. Plus im sure the metal helps radiate heat outwards towards those around it, which would be great on some cool days/nights


----------



## Drptrch

What wife wants





Where I'm at so far





Close ??


----------



## jr27236

Drptrch said:


> What wife wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I'm at so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ??


Your almost there! Just have to hang some lights


----------



## T. Mainus

We just finished our back yard patio project this fall. Its nice watching the football games outside under the structure. We hung a TV on the back gable that you can't see. Took me all summer to finish the structure.


----------



## hoskvarna

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 537102
> View attachment 537103
> 
> 
> We just finished our back yard patio project this fall. Its nice watching the football games outside under the structure. We hung a TV on the back gable that you can't see. Took me all summer to finish the structure.



Very nice [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## jr27236

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 537102
> View attachment 537103
> 
> 
> We just finished our back yard patio project this fall. Its nice watching the football games outside under the structure. We hung a TV on the back gable that you can't see. Took me all summer to finish the structure.


You should make a built in station on the far wall for the BBQ, fridge, nice granite counter and then invite us all over. Lol


----------



## Babaganoosh

Built this at my buddies house.


----------



## jr27236

Babaganoosh said:


> View attachment 537238
> 
> 
> Built this at my buddies house.


Thats a really nice design, most origonal I have seen.


----------



## ri chevy

Really cool. Artistic looking.


----------



## hoskvarna

Babaganoosh said:


> View attachment 537238
> 
> 
> Built this at my buddies house.



Why buddies place and not yours?
Cool design. 


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## link523

. Just built this in deer. pulling the forms today. Before was a steel ring with cinder blocks around it. The grate lifts off and there is a 3" pipe cut in the side for better air flow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babaganoosh

hoskvarna said:


> Why buddies place and not yours?
> Cool design.
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna hills



I haven't planned out how I want my backyard and patio area yet. I've had the house over 2 years and have been busy with other projects. Until then my El cheapo metal firepit will have to do.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Good day for burning uglies and oddballs.





sent from a field


----------



## no tree to big

BIGD4DICE said:


> View attachment 535516
> View attachment 535517
> View attachment 535518


You are supposed to roast the dawgs not toast the buns[emoji91] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGD4DICE

I'll let my sister wife know you guys appreciate the pic.


----------



## no tree to big

BIGD4DICE said:


> I'll let my sister wife know you guys appreciate the pic.


Sister wife? Are you from Idaho? Haha don't get in trouble tho we need you to post more pics of your cool furniture with models[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate

Burning some scraps and keeping the hands warm


----------



## BIGD4DICE

no tree to big said:


> Sister wife? Are you from Idaho? Haha don't get in trouble tho we need you to post more pics of your cool furniture with models[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


She sure ain't no boner shrinker


----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## Guswhit

BIGD4DICE said:


> View attachment 540857
> 
> She sure ain't no boner shrinker


Nice furniture! What state are you from?


----------



## BIGD4DICE

Guswhit said:


> Nice furniture! What state are you from?


Southern Oregon. Originally from Cedarville CA


----------



## Guswhit

Just curious, model looked like someone I knew in No. Carolina when I was in college many, many moons ago.


----------



## no tree to big

BIGD4DICE said:


> Southern Oregon. Originally from Cedarville CA


Does the wife know you take so many pics of her sister? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGD4DICE

She is my sister. And my wife. We go way back.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm so confused

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGD4DICE

We are too.


----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## rarefish383

BIGD4DICE, I like your designs, think I'll steal the plans. I'll use mortise and tenon joints. Your free hand milling is pretty good, you might like a chainsaw mill. Here's an old pic of one of my slab benches. I think I'll try your rockers on my next bench. Thanks for the pics, Joe.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BIGD4DICE




----------



## ri chevy

Nice. Looks like a church pew.


----------



## jr27236

BIGD4DICE said:


> View attachment 541104


If those were of mortise and tenon build it would look even better and probably hold better for years and not worry of rusting hardware. But a great job non the less for sure


----------



## svk

First burn at the house since last fall.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Having fun up at uncle MustangMikes hunting cabin. Got a spot at home too to watch the flames dance as I down the beers


----------



## MechanicMatt

I go by the name "Hop Sing" up at the cabin.


----------



## bikemike

Seen a couple rockers have to post mine now


----------



## jr27236

bikemike said:


> Seen a couple rockers have to post mine now


Those are some nice chairs. Pretty creative. Great job


----------



## bikemike

Thanks. All of them milled with a 46cc poulan pro ported and piped. Had to try killing the saw but it kept on going problem free. If anyone here want to make there wood work shine use indoor outdoor spar urathane it's been on my benches 2 years no problems and still looking good after 7 kids 2 dogs and never cover them up on the winter


----------



## bikemike

svk this one goes out to you. Pine stump weekend


----------



## Drptrch

My Fire pit 



West Coast style


----------



## echomeister

I call it the Elimbinator. Rebar tower lets me burn anything efficiently and still get some heat toward the seats


----------



## PhilMcWoody

echomeister said:


> View attachment 581801
> 
> I call it the Elimbinator. Rebar tower lets me burn anything efficiently and still get some heat toward the seats



LoL.


----------



## Dieseldash

First backyard fire of the year. Cheers!


----------



## svk

Trying my best to burn up the last of the boxelder. I'm never taking BE for fire pit wood again. This stuff smells like sour owl crap LOL.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Trying my best to burn up the last of the boxelder. I'm never taking BE for fire pit wood again. This stuff smells like sour owl crap LOL.
> 
> View attachment 582030


Yep it sucks and don't split for chit. Also attracting lots of bugs while it sits. I think I burnt the last 3 or 4 foot logs yesterday to burn my pine stump to ash. Done with un split silver maple too. If it don't get split it gets punky nasty


----------



## jr27236

Another cool night by the fire with a cooler full of beer [emoji1]


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Yep it sucks and don't split for chit. Also attracting lots of bugs while it sits. I think I burnt the last 3 or 4 foot logs yesterday to burn my pine stump to ash. Done with un split silver maple too. If it don't get split it gets punky nasty


There's grubs under the bark on all of these.


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> Trying my best to burn up the last of the boxelder. I'm never taking BE for fire pit wood again. This stuff smells like sour owl crap LOL.


it doesnt make too bad of a firewood in a stove though. burns fast and lights easy but its great for lighting hardwoods that may be less than perfectly seasoned. i like it for mixing in a first lighting for the stove. after you have a good bed of coals it burns too fast


----------



## svk

Jakers said:


> it doesnt make too bad of a firewood in a stove though. burns fast and lights easy but its great for lighting hardwoods that may be less than perfectly seasoned. i like it for mixing in a first lighting for the stove. after you have a good bed of coals it burns too fast


I'd definitely burn it in a stove if it was free and easy to obtain. But it stinks as a fire pit fuel.


----------



## Jakers

svk said:


> I'd definitely burn it in a stove if it was free and easy to obtain. But it stinks as a fire pit fuel.


I will agree with that. If it's younger and smaller diameter it usually splits alright too. Never my first choice for a firewood inside or out


----------



## bikemike

IL stick with most other wood including buckthorn think it's the highest BTU hardwood out there and typically don't need to be split. Just saw n toss


----------



## svk

I've got black cherry, maple, and a little oak and Elm in the stacks here. Probably two more evenings of burning this BE crap.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> I've got black cherry, maple, and a little oak and Elm in the stacks here. Probably two more evenings of burning this BE crap.


I love elm. Burns hot and gets the Lil crackle and pops that the kids go crazy over


----------



## svk

Pretty buggy so we just used the coals to cook on and hung out inside.


----------



## bikemike

Yes the bugs were horrible last night. Glad my fire was small. Burnt some cedar elm and cherry. Smelled so good


----------



## jr27236

More bugs = more smoke = larger fire. Lol


----------



## svk

The boxelder was drier tonight.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Burning some brush in my pit. Also added some rock around it over the winter no needs some round up or something.








Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Change of scenery to burn out an old stump.


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> Change of scenery to burn out an old stump.
> 
> View attachment 584218


tannerite..............


----------



## rarefish383

I built the camp fire on top of an old Oak stump at hunting camp one year. A couple days later, just before leaving, I saw smoke coming out of the ground 15-20 feet from the fire. Was burning the roots out. Lucky I had a 55 gallon barrel of water, Must have got it, the trailer is still there, Joe.


----------



## svk

olyman said:


> tannerite..............


It's 25 feet from the cabin


----------



## olyman

svk said:


> It's 25 feet from the cabin


3/4 plywood over the windows on the explosion side...............................


----------



## rarefish383

Small dose of Tannerite.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Tannerite is fun blew up a microwave with it a while back. None of that is involved with this picture though.









Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine5068

New red Muskoka chairs for the campfire pit.


----------



## treebilly

Decided to get rid of some bushes and the old trailer deck tonight. It's amazing how motivated one can be once you get into the bottom shelf of a 30 pack


----------



## rarefish383

Evening with the kids. A growler of Barly and Hoppes FSK IPA, Joe.


----------



## svk




----------



## Omaha419

In the middle of building a terraced patio which will have a fire pit in the middle. Lot more work than expected.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

High styling with sugar maple and hickory fuel at a friend's cabin.


----------



## cornfused

Perfect end to a beautiful day...Nice fire, smores & a cup of coffee.


----------



## Cowboy254

After a great day cutting wood it was great to light up the fire pit to keep the toes warm as the temps headed towards freezing.


----------



## Toy4xchris

Still need to get rid of the weeds





Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Drptrch

Gettin ready to fire [emoji91] up..



and hopefully this doesn't happen


----------



## Cowboy254

Drptrch said:


> Gettin ready to fire [emoji91] up..
> 
> 
> 
> and hopefully this doesn't happen



I hate it when that happens. 

Do you have a guard cat for your poultry?


----------



## Drptrch

Cowboy254 said:


> I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Do you have a guard cat for your poultry?



That's Felix - tame feral cat. Keeps the gophers from chasing the flock


----------



## Drptrch

They heated water and filled a claw-foot tub I rescued from the dump, fog rolled in and temp dropped to 55.
Determined [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Drptrch

@Cowboy254 burning Iron bark Euc I dropped last year


----------



## Cowboy254

Drptrch said:


> @Cowboy254 burning Iron bark Euc I dropped last year



You'd be enjoying burning that. I burned one that the neighbour had removed a few years back (they don't occur naturally in our immediate area) and it was great. Burn all night with big coals left glowing in the morning and clean as you like. Great stuff.


----------



## cornfused

Fired up the pit....Gotta get a good bed of coals for the ribs tonight. Mulberry & Crabapple, makes great ribs!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

cornfused said:


> Fired up the pit....Gotta get a good bed of coals for the ribs tonight. Mulberry & Crabapple, makes great ribs!!!View attachment 589616



Never tried mulberry 
I usually use apple and hickory. 
Tried some wild cherry, way too strong. 

I will have to try the mulberry next time, we have a chit load of it. 


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## cornfused

hoskvarna said:


> Never tried mulberry
> I usually use apple and hickory.
> Tried some wild cherry, way too strong.
> 
> I will have to try the mulberry next time, we have a chit load of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


We use it a lot for the coal bed & for smoking....Very good with apple or crab, a little goes a long way as it's strong but nothing like cherry.


----------



## cornfused

cornfused said:


> We use it a lot for the coal bed & for smoking....Very good with apple or crab, a little goes a long way as it's strong but nothing like cherry.


Almost ready.... Mmmmm


----------



## Guswhit

cornfused said:


> Almost ready.... MmmmmView attachment 589639



TEASER!


----------



## cantoo

Pics of one of my firepits. Hardly ever do a fire but I decided while no one was around to burn up some sienna from a new deck. Yup, with an outdoor stove I don't need that old fuel tank anymore.


----------



## jr27236

Love the burn circle around it from the heat. Lol
That does not qualify as a firepit, its a barn fire pit.


----------



## Cowboy254

Beer and pizza night tonight! Great after a nice afternoon's cutting.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Replaced the slab in front of the garage. Then moved the pieces of concrete by tipping them up onto two wheel hand cart, filling the inside of the circle with sand as the wall got higher. Our oldest son helped with the cantilevered deck and pavers.The circle idea for the concrete was from a trampoline one of the kids brought home. After many years the treated lumber for the step needs replacing. The concrete had fiber mesh, so no wire. Held up well but the surface spalled badly, and the kids were playing a lot of basket ball. Had it cored, and whatever they use for air entrapment was way off. Replaced it for cost of material. The fire pit area is gently sloped to the center and there is a couple feet of pea stone beneath the ring for drainage.


----------



## Woodyjiw

Earlier and later...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy254

Sandhill Crane said:


> Replaced the slab in front of the garage. Then moved the pieces of concrete by tipping them up onto two wheel hand cart, filling the inside of the circle with sand as the wall got higher. Our oldest son helped with the cantilevered deck and pavers.The circle idea for the concrete was from a trampoline one of the kids brought home. After many years the treated lumber for the step needs replacing. The concrete had fiber mesh, so no wire. Held up well but the surface spalled badly, and the kids were playing a lot of basket ball. Had it cored, and whatever they use for air entrapment was way off. Replaced it for cost of material. The fire pit area is gently sloped to the center and there is a couple feet of pea stone beneath the ring for drainage.View attachment 590798
> View attachment 590799
> View attachment 590800
> View attachment 590802
> View attachment 590803



That's awesome!


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Thanks for the 'likes' and comment.
Little different view. There is a short retaining wall midway under the deck, and a concrete column support on the right side where it drops to regress windows. I like the covered entries, out of the weather, and the screened porch is enclosed with wooden screen doors. Chipmunks live in the concrete voids, which has attracted Blue Racers in the past, before the dog.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

woodjiw: Where in west Michigan?


----------



## anlrolfe

Is it somewhere around here???






Puts a whole new spin on "Dating Ms Michigan"


----------



## Woodyjiw

Sandhill Crane said:


> woodjiw: Where in west Michigan?


Muskegon

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Woodyjiw said:


> Earlier and later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Is that one of the kits from menards?


Sent from a field


----------



## Woodyjiw

CaseyForrest said:


> Is that one of the kits from menards?
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


No sir, that's home brewed with some odds and ends I had laying around.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Woodyjiw said:


> No sir, that's home brewed with some odds and ends I had laying around.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Ok. What are you using inside the blocks?


Sent from a field


----------



## Woodyjiw

CaseyForrest said:


> Ok. What are you using inside the blocks?
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


It's a piece of 3' diameter duct that I got off a job I was on. It's 1/4" wall with a bolt together flange that I left on. 
I laid everything out and used pea gravel between the duct and landscape blocks as a heat sink. Seems to work well, I haven't had any failures yet...








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest

Awesome. Thanks. 


Sent from a field


----------



## svk

We had a fire every day while camping and I only snapped one pic!


----------



## svk

Our starter this evening was some cedar decking cut offs. The second course was a piece of IKEA furniture that was never assembled. For the main course we have a delightful all you can burn portion of black cherry. Friends will be over shortly and beer is on ice.


----------



## hoskvarna

Too flipping hot to even think about that [emoji15][emoji27]


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Our starter this evening was some cedar decking cut offs. The second course was a piece of IKEA furniture that was never assembled. For the main course we have a delightful all you can burn portion of black cherry. Friends will be over shortly and beer is on ice.
> 
> View attachment 592399


This fire with the combination of cedar and cherry might be the best smelling fire ever.


----------



## svk

What may be the last fire at this house. My lucky dog neighbors get all of my firewood when I move.


----------



## rarefish383

I must not have been paying attention, where are you moving to? Joe.


----------



## Marine5068

Me either. You moving and giving up woodcutting?


----------



## svk

Don't worry you didn't miss anything as I hadn't mentioned it before. Not everything is worked out yet but I'll tell you all more when I get it all done. 

Selling our home and going to split the time between a warmer location for the deep winter and our two cabins for spring, summer, and fall. Attempting to get the best of both worlds and I'll actually have more time to cut and run saws. 

Wife and I came to the decision that we were running in place in this current life and nothing was going to change that for the foreseeable future (my youngest is 4 so the foreseeable future was about 14 years until she graduates).

House just went on the market and buyers haven't beaten down our door yet but if needed a slight price tweak should heat things up.


----------



## rarefish383

The house next door to me is for sale, and all the other neighbors are used to chainsaws running, even old ones with no mufflers. Winters here can be nasty. Not sub zero, just rain one day, freezing the next, snow the day after that. Plus taxes are crazy. Happy house hunting, Joe.


----------



## Logger nate

svk said:


> Don't worry you didn't miss anything as I hadn't mentioned it before. Not everything is worked out yet but I'll tell you all more when I get it all done.
> 
> Selling our home and going to split the time between a warmer location for the deep winter and our two cabins for spring, summer, and fall. Attempting to get the best of both worlds and I'll actually have more time to cut and run saws.
> 
> Wife and I came to the decision that we were running in place in this current life and nothing was going to change that for the foreseeable future (my youngest is 4 so the foreseeable future was about 14 years until she graduates).
> 
> House just went on the market and buyers haven't beaten down our door yet but if needed a slight price tweak should heat things up.


But... but... warmer means less firewood. I have always liked winter and cold but have to admit the way my hands and back felt last winter somewhere warmer sounds pretty good at times. Best of luck to you where ever you end up, keep us posted. Be great to have you around here but don't think it's any warmer.


----------



## svk

At this point I do not plan on getting away from saws so you can expect me to be around here still. I have found another obsession in axes however so may pick up a few more after I replenish the toy fund when the house sells. In addition to building a few saws myself this winter I may have another saw or three worked over down in MO.

I have found that certain subsets of the saw world thrive on manufactured drama and have dissociated myself from those circles. I still cannot figure out why some want to turn a fun pass time into something that isn't enjoyable.


----------



## cornfused

Daughter went back to college so the wife and I decided to spend an evening enjoying each other's company around the fire pit whilst making up a little suppa. Iowa chops, garden fresh seasoned baby potatoes with onions and fresh sweet corn in the husk. Nice time with the wife and an awesome meal to share together!!


----------



## Buckshot00




----------



## ri chevy

Nice. How do those decorative bricks hold up to the heat? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshot00

Pretty good so far. Going on 3 years. $1.28 apiece at lowes. Old iron fire pit in the ground as a base. Bag of rocks and good to go. Did have to chiesel the backs off these bricks.


----------



## Logger nate

Buckshot00 said:


> View attachment 597422


Very nice!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> Don't worry you didn't miss anything as I hadn't mentioned it before. Not everything is worked out yet but I'll tell you all more when I get it all done.
> 
> Selling our home and going to split the time between a warmer location for the deep winter and our two cabins for spring, summer, and fall. Attempting to get the best of both worlds and I'll actually have more time to cut and run saws.
> 
> Wife and I came to the decision that we were running in place in this current life and nothing was going to change that for the foreseeable future (my youngest is 4 so the foreseeable future was about 14 years until she graduates).
> 
> House just went on the market and buyers haven't beaten down our door yet but if needed a slight price tweak should heat things up.


 That warmer location wouldnt happen to be around my area would it????


----------



## svk

muddstopper said:


> That warmer location wouldnt happen to be around my area would it????


No but I'll be up for some fall hunting at my uncle's for sure!


----------



## muddstopper

svk said:


> No but I'll be up for some fall hunting at my uncle's for sure!


I have been trying to get a pic of Methuselah. I call him that because I have never seen a white tail anywhere as big as this one. Non typical with drop tines that looks like they will hit his shoulders when he turns his head and a butt that looks like the rear end of a horse. Looks like a cross between a elk and a moose. He's been in my field a few times, but I never seem to have a camera handy. He had a twin brother that was poached not far from here. Game wardens got the deer, but the poachers got away.


----------



## Cowboy254

Just about ready to go. A splash of turps and whoosh! We have so much wattle (acacia) around the place we have to get rid of it somehow.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is a pic from when we finished it in 2012, we built it big enough for getting rid of some junk pine. Once we get a few days of wet weather, we'll be burning.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some pine over to the fireplace, all we need is a good rain so I can burn it back here in the woods and then maybe cook some steaks with a few splits of hardwood.


----------



## rarefish383

SVK, was checking out this thread and remembered you live in MN. We were sitting around the fire pit, shooting the breeze about hunting and fishing, drinking a couple IPA's from the local brewery. One guy cracked on another guys deer rifle. Said he could tie a string on it and it would make a better fly rod. That reminded me of reading, probably back in the 60's-70's, that MN once had a rifle season for fish. I was thinking it was species specific, like big Carp? Have you ever heard of this, Joe.


----------



## Erik B

rarefish383 said:


> SVK, was checking out this thread and remembered you live in MN. We were sitting around the fire pit, shooting the breeze about hunting and fishing, drinking a couple IPA's from the local brewery. One guy cracked on another guys deer rifle. Said he could tie a string on it and it would make a better fly rod. That reminded me of reading, probably back in the 60's-70's, that MN once had a rifle season for fish. I was thinking it was species specific, like big Carp? Have you ever heard of this, Joe.


There are some around here that go into the backwaters of the Mississippi to fish for catfish with bow and arrow.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> SVK, was checking out this thread and remembered you live in MN. We were sitting around the fire pit, shooting the breeze about hunting and fishing, drinking a couple IPA's from the local brewery. One guy cracked on another guys deer rifle. Said he could tie a string on it and it would make a better fly rod. That reminded me of reading, probably back in the 60's-70's, that MN once had a rifle season for fish. I was thinking it was species specific, like big Carp? Have you ever heard of this, Joe.


I have never heard of that, sounds like it would be very dangerous with the chance to ricochet.

As Erik B said there are a few guys that absolutely slay the big carp by bow. When you find them thick you can get so many you will literally sink your boat with them!


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> I have never heard of that, sounds like it would be very dangerous with the chance to ricochet.
> 
> As Erik B said there are a few guys that absolutely slay the big carp by bow. When you find them thick you can get so many you will literally sink your boat with them!


As I remember the article you had to be in an elevated stand to prevent ricochet. Now I'm on a mission to find the article, I only have 65 years of American Rifleman to reread, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383

Look what I found, Joe.

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/05/05/sports/outdoors-shooting-fish-has-become-an-endangered-sport.html


----------



## svk

Yikes. I am all about harvesting game but there are too many stupid people in this world to allow that!


----------



## rarefish383

100 years ago when they did that, there were far less stupid people. They let themselves get Darwin'ed out. Now we fight hard to keep them in, Joe.


----------



## arrow13

rarefish383 said:


> Look what I found, Joe.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/05/05/sports/outdoors-shooting-fish-has-become-an-endangered-sport.html


Thanks rarefish383. That was some interesting reading. I think you have as many Am. Rifleman mags as my Dad had.


----------



## rarefish383

arrow13 said:


> Thanks rarefish383. That was some interesting reading. I think you have as many Am. Rifleman mags as my Dad had.


1948 to date, only missing a couple issues, Joe.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> 1948 to date, only missing a couple issues, Joe.


Impressive!

I have too much misc junk to save good stuff like that!


----------



## rarefish383

Steve, a month or so ago, cleaning up our basement, I took 40 years of shooting times to an auction. Had a truck and my dump trailer loaded. Couldn't get $1 bid on the magazines, they all went in the dumpster. One mans treasures are an others trash, Joe.


----------



## Jere39

*Setting this thread back on topic:*

That time at the end of a great weekend, after all your friends have gone home - well because: Work tomorrow.
You're left with the last knot of oak, the night sounds, your pup, and, oh yea, 2 or 3 cold ones from each case the weekend started with:


----------



## Drptrch

Time to bump this up, 86F in NorCsl today


----------



## Marine5068

Drptrch said:


> Time to bump this up, 86F in NorCsl today


It was -17C (1.4F) here last night and went up to a high of -3C today.
Had over 18" of snow in the past weeks and about 6 more inches on the way by Sunday.
What a difference some latitude makes eh?


----------



## foxtrot5

Didn't know this thread was a thing. I've got a pit next to my splitting area. Since I don't have an OWB or anything, all the not-so-pretty pieces and trimmed chunks end up in the pit. I'll have to snag a picture the next time I've got it going. Here she is in all her glory when not burning https://i.imgur.com/0L0MWQh.jpg


----------



## Drptrch

Marine5068 said:


> It was -17C (1.4F) here last night and went up to a high of -3C today.
> Had over 18" of snow in the past weeks and about 6 more inches on the way by Sunday.
> What a difference some latitude makes eh?



I’ll say. We’re under a Fire Weather warning this weekend for single digit RH, off shore winds 30-50 from the N, temps in the low 70’s.
I’m burning Iron Bark Euc I dropped into a neighbors field last year to get rid of it





X 7 loads 








Erik


----------



## ri chevy

Nice Stihl 440. [emoji106]


----------



## Cowboy254

Drptrch said:


> I’m burning Iron Bark Euc I dropped into a neighbors field last year *to get rid of it *
> Erik



What?? You're burning ironbark in the firepit? Do you burn wood for heat? It is considerably denser than osage orange.


----------



## sb47

I don't use a fire pit. I burn long limbs and regularly drag them up and lay them across the fire and burn them in half. Then I keep feeding the fire as the limbs burn in half. It cuts down on saw time. Country life! Gotta love it.


----------



## ri chevy

Your missing out on the fun though! Lol
Using saws to cut sh't up. Lol


----------



## Marine5068

Drptrch said:


> I’ll say. We’re under a Fire Weather warning this weekend for single digit RH, off shore winds 30-50 from the N, temps in the low 70’s.
> I’m burning Iron Bark Euc I dropped into a neighbors field last year to get rid of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X 7 loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Beauty sunset.
Fire is always a threat, there more than ever in your more-than-normal dry times isn't it.
I just watched "Only The Brave"
Had me thinking I would do that job (when I was younger), but it's a damn dangerous one too.
Those are real heroes.....


----------



## sb47

ri chevy said:


> Your missing out on the fun though! Lol
> Using saws to cut sh't up. Lol



I cut 50 cord a year as it is. I get plenty of saw time, thank you!


----------



## foxtrot5

Marine5068 said:


> Beauty sunset.
> Fire is always a threat, there more than ever in your more-than-normal dry times isn't it.
> I just watched "Only The Brave"
> Had me thinking I would do that job (when I was younger), but it's a damn dangerous one too.
> Those are real heroes.....



I'm a structural firefighter. Those wildland guys are absolutely insane. They go out to fight thousands of acres of wildfire with a giant backpack, a granola bar, and a weird looking shovel. No thanks, I'll keep my Engine, hose, and hydrant thank you!


----------



## ri chevy

sb47 said:


> I cut 50 cord a year as it is. I get plenty of saw time, thank you!


Ehhh. Whats a few more pieces? Lol


----------



## Drptrch

foxtrot5 said:


> I'm a structural firefighter. Those wildland guys are absolutely insane. They go out to fight thousands of acres of wildfire with a giant backpack, a granola bar, and a weird looking shovel. No thanks, I'll keep my Engine, hose, and hydrant thank you!



Doing both out West [emoji106][emoji106]













And warm meals flown in sometimes






Erik


----------



## Cowboy254

Drptrch said:


> Doing both out West [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And warm meals flown in sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik



That's putting in the hard yards


----------



## foxtrot5

Three or four pieces from the dry stack to get it going and now burning off the odds, ends, and little pieces that come from bucking.


----------



## Drptrch

April bump






Erik


----------



## Drptrch

And tonight. Atmospheric River coming thru tomorrow




Ironbark & Pine 


Erik


----------



## svk

The other night 


Tonight 



Lit up the brush pile last week.


----------



## Drptrch

svk said:


> The other night View attachment 649512
> 
> 
> Tonight
> View attachment 649511
> 
> 
> Lit up the brush pile last week.
> View attachment 649513



Nice [emoji106] 


Erik


----------



## Cody

Had one Friday night, but stayed inside for the most part to enjoy it. Did stay out there long enough to enjoy one can of beer though. Cut down an ash tree in town earlier this year that's just over 2' diameter, but hollow as all get out, probably 3-4" thick is all. I really like those pieces for campfires, and with these ones I can load them up with a few pieces as well. I've burnt ones that only had a small hole in the center and they burn a darn long time.


----------



## Tiewire

Love them hollow pieces!!!


----------



## ri chevy

Cool. Almost like the Sweedish candle


----------



## Cody

Tiewire said:


> View attachment 649634
> 
> 
> Love them hollow pieces!!!



I've gotten some before where there was so much air velocity that it seemed like a jet engine, noise as well. It would smolder out at times, then woosh, looked like a torch. Burning the brush pile tonight as we've probably had half inch of rain or so this afternoon, need to go check on it here soon.


----------



## Drptrch

Overnite warming fires on the Fire line, ‘twas 26* that morning 







Erik


----------



## Marine5068

svk said:


> The other night View attachment 649512
> 
> 
> Tonight
> View attachment 649511
> 
> 
> Lit up the brush pile last week.
> View attachment 649513


Nice pic near the lake. Me Likey.
Is that ice still on the water? Yikes.


----------



## svk

Marine5068 said:


> Nice pic near the lake. Me Likey.
> Is that ice still on the water? Yikes.


Yes. It went out here on Thursday and the big bay on the lake still has ice.


----------



## svk

Tonight


----------



## svk

Still cleaning the garage, scrounged two wheelbarrow loads of lumber cut offs this evening. I burn the clean stuff and bring the treated stuff to the dump.


----------



## Marine5068

A pic of the pit this year before I lay down 20 more stones to make it bigger.


----------



## gunny100

kodiak said:


> Nevermind the firepit, it's all about the accessories.
> 
> View attachment 417360
> 
> 
> https://higleymetals.com/Campfire_Roasting_Sticks.html


looks like a big **** on homer and margi looks like she has big boobies


----------



## cantoo

Little fire tonight to get rid of some old dry rotting wood that I set aside for campfires 5 years ago.


----------



## svk

The bugs have finally receded to the point where sitting outside is again possible. 

Every single horsefly in the county drowned itself in my dish basin the other day. Must have been 200 of them in there after a couple of hours. Just dirty water with Dawn dish soap (shrug). Whatever works. 

Mosquitoes have backed off since I trimmed the yard.


----------



## svk

Had a full wheelbarrow of birch bark from splitting yesterday. Unfortunately it rained an inch this afternoon so it’s not burning as quickly as it would.


----------



## jnance

camping in north west Michigan on our hunting property. Steaming baby back ribs in the pot then bbq them over oak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I’ve kept this fire fed about 7’ diameter and 4’ high all day. It’s starting to get late so will let it burn down now.

Camp director said it’s the largest fire they’ve ever had. Burned over two cords of trash wood today.


----------



## Drptrch

The West is a Fire Pit right now









Erik


----------



## svk

Here’s all that remains from about 2.5 cords of wood yesterday.


----------



## gunny100

wow all that smoke must be a very large camp fire


----------



## Cowboy254

svk said:


> Here’s all that remains from about 2.5 cords of wood yesterday.
> View attachment 660604



I built and set fire to this thing back in May. 







I went back and raked it up every day for the next four days and when I went back to pick up the ash and cart it away (it was on someone else's private property so I was also on clean-up detail) on day 5 post-bonfire, some of the unburnt stuff still down the bottom caught fire in my trailer. Stuff says hot for a while under there!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> I built and set fire to this thing back in May.
> 
> View attachment 660970
> 
> 
> View attachment 660969
> 
> 
> I went back and raked it up every day for the next four days and when I went back to pick up the ash and cart it away (it was on someone else's private property so I was also on clean-up detail) on day 5 post-bonfire, some of the unburnt stuff still down the bottom caught fire in my trailer. Stuff says hot for a while under there!


My Dad told the story, when he was a kid in the 30's, they burned all the debris from tree work. We still did that in the 70's, till we bought our first chipper. His dad also hauled scrap and would throw stuff on the fire to burn casings off. One time, way on the outside of the burn pile, his dad saw a rod about 2' long, and thought it was a piece of cast iron with ashes all over it. He bent over and grabbed it. Dad said there were 4-5 loud bangs and his dad started cussing and shaking his hand. Turned out the rod was a lead window weight, still molten. The loud bangs were his skin ripping open, and the lead filling the cracks. Kind of like dropping something red hot into water. Dad said his Mom had to pull the lead out of his fathers fingers with tweezers. That was days after the main fire had burned down.


----------



## svk

It’s always amazing how long covered coals will last.


----------



## Cowboy254

rarefish383 said:


> My Dad told the story, when he was a kid in the 30's, they burned all the debris from tree work. We still did that in the 70's, till we bought our first chipper. His dad also hauled scrap and would throw stuff on the fire to burn casings off. One time, way on the outside of the burn pile, his dad saw a rod about 2' long, and thought it was a piece of cast iron with ashes all over it. He bent over and grabbed it. Dad said there were 4-5 loud bangs and his dad started cussing and shaking his hand. Turned out the rod was a lead window weight, still molten. The loud bangs were his skin ripping open, and the lead filling the cracks. Kind of like dropping something red hot into water. Dad said his Mom had to pull the lead out of his fathers fingers with tweezers. That was days after the main fire had burned down.



Ouch! That would have been almost barf-inducing.


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> Ouch! That would have been almost barf-inducing.


Dad had some good stories about his father. Like the time Dad walked home from school for lunch, they live across the street. The old man had a model T with a hand crank. He was having trouble getting it started so he told Dad to crank it while he sat inside messing with the spark and stuff. You are supposed to pull up on the handle so if it kicks back, it just rips out of you hand. If it kicks back while pushing down, it can break your wrist. It did, broke Dad's wrist and the bone pierced the skin and was sticking out. The old man got out of the truck, looked at the wrist and grabbed it right on the broken bone. Last thing Dad remembered, he passed out.


----------



## Cowboy254

It was really mild last night with a cold front approaching. Prolly 16°C I'd say. Good firepit weather. I had chucked some noodles from the oak stacked in the background in the firepit. They're green and despite some other stuff on there as well, it was slow going and needed some liquid kindling/arsonist's helper to get going. 

Success!


----------



## svk

Arsonists helper, love that!


----------



## rarefish383

Cowboy254 said:


> It was really mild last night with a cold front approaching. Prolly 16°C I'd say. Good firepit weather. I had chucked some noodles from the oak stacked in the background in the firepit. They're green and despite some other stuff on there as well, it was slow going and needed some liquid kindling/arsonist's helper to get going.
> 
> Success!
> 
> View attachment 661455


My kindling comes in a Blue Can, Bernzomatic Torch!


----------



## jeffesonm

Made myself a patio/firepit area out back. Stones were all scrounged/dug up from the hillside and the firepit ring is made from a piece of 1/2" thick natural gas pipeline I cut with a plasma cutter.


----------



## Cowboy254

jeffesonm said:


> Made myself a patio/firepit area out back. Stones were all scrounged/dug up from the hillside and the firepit ring is made from a piece of 1/2" thick natural gas pipeline I cut with a plasma cutter.
> 
> View attachment 662735
> 
> 
> View attachment 662736
> 
> 
> View attachment 662734



That is sensational!


----------



## ri chevy

Awesome job!


----------



## svk

First time in months that we’ve been able to be outside. Bugs don’t like cool weather


----------



## svk

Had a nice dry Swedish chimney log that we tossed on tonight. Took about 30 seconds to go from nothing to full jet flame.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice! Looks really cool.


----------



## Drptrch

My fire pit the last 3 weeks, back for two more. Mendocino NF, 400,000+ acres 


Erik


----------



## ri chevy

Yikes


----------



## echomeister

Made a small chimney by splitting log in two and cutting grooves and wiring back together.


----------



## H-Ranch

Been saving a stack of hollow rounds for the fire put and burned the first one tonight. Haven't been using it enough this year with other family caretaking duties having priority.


----------



## svk

Nice night at the house


----------



## CaseyForrest

Finally cooled off here in MI. 






sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest

So.... After sitting at the fire pit and getting tired of pushing wood back towards the center to keep the fire going. Or watching it roll off the top of the pile... I decided I wanted to build some type of grate to keep the wood piled in the center and let the coals fall through.

So I hit up Craigslist looking for free rebar before I go and spend any money. And boy did I score. Mind you I'm the guy that ALWAYS misses out on the free scores on CL.... I had to cut these all in half because they were 30' long. This is the pile I ended up with at my house. Range anywhere from 7/8" to 1.5"....




From there, I glued together a rough draft of what I was thinking.... Its 2x2 and the legs are 10" long....




Set it in the fire pit and....


----------



## Logger nate

Nice score. That looks like a good idea.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Version 2....


----------



## gunny100

nice


----------



## bfrazier

We built this house in 2001 and we added the fire pit a few years after. 
We've since sold the house, but I always enjoyed that fire pit area - it turned a useless area into a fun place to be.


----------



## Drptrch

bfrazier said:


> We built this house in 2001 and we added the fire pit a few years after.
> We've since sold the house, but I always enjoyed that fire pit area - it turned a useless area into a fun place to be.



Nice lookin place !!


Erik


----------



## bfrazier

Thanks Erik,

You might be interested to know this is just outside of Bandon Oregon, (on the southern OR coast) the town infamous for having burned to the ground... twice. I liked this home so much I had it built twice, this being the second one, the first being in a different town.




Bob


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

very cool thread! glad I found it... *"Home of The Pyros!"* ... my kinda guys! 

I have a handful of fire pits. and 7 fireplaces, too. not to mention the bbq rigs, also... lol all wood burners, however some of the bbq rigs run charcoal or gas... depending on mood and what's on the grill.

Master over all my firepits is Mr Brutus... my scrounged outdoor fireplace. he will run 10/7-365 at times... middle of summer heat ? no prob... got a fire going... 

here he is the other evening after a day of splitting. had 2 fires going.

Mr Brutus


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

echomeister said:


> View attachment 672307
> Made a small chimney by splitting log in two and cutting grooves and wiring back together.



I have seen that idea before, utube... wilderness stuff... good job, going to have to try it like u did....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bfrazier said:


> Thanks Erik,
> 
> You might be interested to know this is just outside of Bandon Oregon, (on the southern OR coast) the town infamous for having burned to the ground... twice. I liked this home so much I had it built twice, this being the second one, the first being in a different town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



real nice! cool u rebuilt same home. fireplaces? woodburners?.... being from Washington, I like to see those tall pines... I am down here now in the south east of Texas... and I have 12 very tall pines in my yard. one is totally tall and someone recently said they r into trees, see a lot in the town, i may have the tallest! well omg.  love 'em all, ceptn'... all the pine needles, and hoo~boy do I have a load now!!

that's the bad news -

the good news is I have a family that wants all I can give them -

but the other side of the coin is... I have to rake them... lol

worth it, though... although _never_ ending !!


----------



## Drptrch

bfrazier said:


> Thanks Erik,
> 
> You might be interested to know this is just outside of Bandon Oregon, (on the southern OR coast) the town infamous for having burned to the ground... twice. I liked this home so much I had it built twice, this being the second one, the first being in a different town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob



Nice. Did the Gasquet to Cave Junction to Happy Camp drive several times last year on a fire.
And from Seiad Valley up over PCT to Appleton Res on Miller fire that started on the Rouge-Sis NF 



Erik


----------



## bfrazier

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> very cool thread! glad I found it... *"Home of The Pyros!"* ... my kinda guys!
> 
> I have a handful of fire pits. and 7 fireplaces, too. not to mention the bbq rigs, also... lol all wood burners, however some of the bbq rigs run charcoal or gas... depending on mood and what's on the grill.
> 
> Master over all my firepits is Mr Brutus... my scrounged outdoor fireplace. he will run 10/7-365 at times... middle of summer heat ? no prob... got a fire going...
> 
> Mr Brutus



Now that, friends, is a real pyro!!! Seven fireplaces? Id feel like one of those guys who spins plates on sticks!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bfrazier said:


> Now that, friends, is a real pyro!!! Seven fireplaces? Id feel like one of those guys who spins plates on sticks!



lol, it's true, but I don't spin plates... lol... never have had them all burinng at one time. demographics. u see, 3 in town, 4 at ranch. but I have had 3 going at one time... more so a juggling act! lol


----------



## bfrazier

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> real nice! cool u rebuilt same home. fireplaces? woodburners?.... being from Washington, I like to see those tall pines... I am down here now in the south east of Texas... and I have 12 very tall pines in my yard. one is totally tall and someone recently said they r into trees, see a lot in the town, i may have the tallest! well omg.  love 'em all, ceptn'... all the pine needles, and hoo~boy do I have a load now!!



Actually that part of Oregon is known as the "Banana Belt" as it gets the weather right off the Pacific ocean, rarely freezes, rarely snows, and never ever gets too hot. As a consequence that house had merely a gas fireplace, and no AC. The taller trees are Douglas Firs, but I planted 100 Redwoods, and they were like children. When I go back I drive by and look at them. they're 16 years old and some are hitting 40 feet tall. It will be a spectacular place in 100 years. A man can sure leave a mark, for better or worse!

Congrats on your pines. Sounds nice.


----------



## bfrazier

Drptrch said:


> Nice. Did the Gasquet to Cave Junction to Happy Camp drive several times last year on a fire.
> And from Seiad Valley up over PCT to Appleton Res on Miller fire that started on the Rouge-Sis NF
> 
> Erik



Drptrch,

A drip torch is probably the ultimate friend of the pyro! And they are so much more fun than a chainsaw in my opinion. You're probably getting stuck in the incident command center nowadays aren't you? And that's sure beautiful country - I love the lower Klamath. Were you around for the Biscuit fire? Half a million acres of stumps in 2002.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

bfrazier said:


> Actually that part of Oregon is known as the "Banana Belt" as it gets the weather right off the Pacific ocean,* rarely freezes, rarely snows, and never ever gets too hot.* As a consequence that house had a gas fireplace. The taller trees are Douglas Firs, but I planted 100 Redwoods, and they were like children. When I go back I drive by and look at them. they're 16 years old and some are hitting 40 feet tall. It will be a spectacular place in 100 years. A man can sure leave a mark, for better or worse!
> 
> Congrats on your pines. Sounds nice.



thanks. I have heard that before about areas in OR. lots of 70's, etc. we get cool down here, but also... ugh! hot, too. add in the humidity, especially after a hot summer afternoon rain... and it can be very unpleasant. but we have some amazing hi-perf a/c units/systems. awesome stuff! I don't know how some people can eat a hardy lunch and then work out in it. I am a rancher also, and I have to, but I drink water only. once  time over. my med size tractor has shade, but my big one doesn't. so time of day is an issue during summer. I just had some pine tree clearing done. some pix... those guys are the tree crew, climber and ground rope guy, brothers. the climber was awesome. he nailed all just as I wanted it.  I also have an evergreen shrub, large I grew from cuttings I took many yrs ago. the trees and it keep me connected to the Evergreen State. 

good to hear from you. I left the Pac NW, but I still retain a real  for the area. I like a good TX steak... but I also like and have a lot of salmon. we have one place local to me that has 2nd day fresh salmon flown in. in store today, in Atlantic yesterday! !

have a good day...


----------



## Toy4xchris

Got a fire going for the Nativity Christmas event at the veterans farm.





Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## H-Ranch

First camp fire of the season. Rescued this hollow log from the firewood stacks.


----------



## Drptrch

In between the downpours 






Erik


----------



## svk

Last night at the house till probably mid August.


----------



## Logger nate

First fire this year, last weekend


----------



## svk

I try to collect Swedish chimneys and let them dry at least a year. It’s amazing how fast they take off.


----------



## Todd Loosli

Just a small fire for the evening


----------



## Drptrch

Friday Bump !!


Erik


----------



## svk

Torched another brush pile last night


----------



## Todd Loosli

The only thing that I can say is, I wish I was their cuz that looks like fun


----------



## Drptrch

Burning Euc chunks







Erik


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Marine5068




----------



## ri chevy

Very cool rack!


----------



## Marine5068

ri chevy said:


> Very cool rack!


not mine but I liked it so much I had to show it.
It's a real nice one.
I'd like to make a few with different animals like a bear, eagle, and maybe a woodpecker or porcupine.


----------



## ri chevy

Yes. Really cool idea. Looks very sturdy too


----------



## scallywag

A work in progress...


----------



## ri chevy

Wow! Very nice


----------



## svk

It has been wet and buggy here then quickly turned cold. Still haven't had a fire since early summer.


----------



## svk

scallywag said:


> A work in progress...
> View attachment 762501


This is incredible. Do you have any other pictures of this?


----------



## thewoodlands

This wet weather has allowed me to burn some chit azz wood that has been hanging around on our house lot from clearing of some dead pine.

I start everything out with some dry pine kindling with fire starters and then add some dry pine splits until it's going pretty good and then add the wet stuff.


----------



## Richard_

Burn ban over , time to light the pile !


----------



## Deleted member 150358

Richard_ said:


> View attachment 765627
> Burn ban over , time to light the pile !


I usually wait for the 3" snow rule here. Otherwise ya gotta get a permit. My dad got ticketed for it a couple times banned for a couple years. Woulda been jail time if he got caught burning without a permit. Ain't worth the hassles. Too close to civilization here.


----------



## bfrazier

Richard_ said:


> Burn ban over , time to light the pile !



Yo, Richard!

You mean piles times 10 right? After snowzilla I burned 20+/- this spring and have another dozen or so torching this fall. And it's been perfect weather to do some fall pile burning! Nice tractor you got there.


----------



## Logger nate




----------



## Jere39

Went out this morning, around 27° for a quick walk with my pup, then on to splitting for next year. Then my helper showed up, and in the end, probably burned more wood than I split. But, a day in the woods with this guy is worth it:


----------



## thewoodlands

Since NOAA is calling for 9 inches of snow for our area, I decided that today would be a get rid of old splits day along with most of the pine I split the other day.


----------



## Todd Loosli

By the size of that fire you won't get any snow within 100 yards just rain. Nothing like a good fire to warm the body and the soul. Enjoy


----------



## thewoodlands

Todd Loosli said:


> By the size of that fire you won't get any snow within 100 yards just rain. Nothing like a good fire to warm the body and the soul. Enjoy


With around 9 inches of snow coming in, I burned some chit wood that would be in an area I plow along with some fresh split pine. I was telling my wife that I plan on making it three feet wider so we can burn more of the dead pine during the winter and when it's wet out.


----------



## scallywag

svk said:


> This is incredible. Do you have any other pictures of this?


----------



## scallywag

Before.....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

scallywag said:


> View attachment 771948
> View attachment 771949
> View attachment 771950
> View attachment 771951



delightful!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mr Brutus other day... he fire pits up close to 300 or more days a year... right on thru summer months, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

back room of the _'log cabin'_ last nite....


----------



## Drptrch

Been awhile, with all the fires and fire weather warnings out west 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

This was some pine mother nature brought down with some high winds, after I burned that pine, I pulled back the cover and found more rounds so I split that and it's burning in the fireplace.


----------



## Cowboy254

He wants to know when I'm lighting it.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Cowboy254 said:


> He wants to know when I'm lighting it.
> 
> View attachment 817364


Tell him late April or early May, provided he moves to the USA.


----------



## bfrazier

Cowboy254 said:


> He wants to know when I'm lighting it.
> 
> View attachment 817364


That looks so weird. So patient and sorta all knowing. Odd. Are they friendly? Dangerous? Tame? Honestly, they look so darn foreign to us Yankees! Thank you Cowboy!


----------



## Cowboy254

He's an adolescent male, and all our roos locally are wild. The males are both more scaredy and unpredictable than the females but generally you won't have a problem unless you corner them. I accidentally cornered a fully grown male when I was heading out to the woodshed once. I didn't notice him until he stood up - he was as tall as me. He was looking to escape rather than fight but I walked backwards and let him go on his way as I didn't fancy a punch-on. We have a female who is a semi-permanent resident on our 2 acre property who has a joey hopping along beside her. She'll allow us to get to within about 10 metres before she moves away. 




When I was young we used to go to a coastal town about 300km south of Sydney and at one of the beaches there was a grassy area where the kangaroos were tame as. We used to take apple peels and hand feed them and you could pat them too. We heard of one guy who saw a tiny joey in a mother's pouch and tried to pat it - and got his arse handed to him by the mother kangaroo...there were limits to what they'd tolerate. I don't think you're allowed to feed or pat them there anymore, regulations, regulations.


----------



## Drptrch

Last nights burn, getting ready for tonite 

Been isolating out side in one of our sheds as I work in the medical field and one of my daughters has pre-conditioned respiratory issues from being a 26 week 
2 lb baby @ birth. 





A little outdoor warming & cooking fire.

Have about 2 cords of Blue Gum Euc I’m burning from a huge tree we took down by house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

That must be hard not seeing your family [emoji22]
My wife also works in the medical field 
I just come off my quarantine , she was exposed 
No symptoms we fine [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## siouxindian

hoskvarna said:


> That must be hard not seeing your family [emoji22]
> My wife also works in the medical field
> I just come off my quarantine , she was exposed
> No symptoms we fine [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


we thank god for your family. stay safe . man if people only new what the ones that are helping us in the medical field are going through.


----------



## hoskvarna

siouxindian said:


> we thank god for your family. stay safe . man if people only new what the ones that are helping us in the medical field are going through.



Thats exactly right 
The ones on the front lines ought to get a very good bonus for working and knowing the risks [emoji106][emoji3083]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## rarefish383

hoskvarna said:


> That must be hard not seeing your family [emoji22]
> My wife also works in the medical field
> I just come off my quarantine , she was exposed
> No symptoms we fine [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


My daughter works in a nursing home, last week they got their first case. She drew the short straw and is the one that gets to work with the covid patients. Yesterday, she said that is the only case so far in her building. Their sister building, which is assisted living patients, has had 4 cases.

Couple weeks ago I was in Ace to get mixing oil. A few days later the news put out a warning, some one that was in there the same day as me tested positive. I’m fine. I can still mow my lawns, but have cut back to every other week. I’m healthy and feel indestructible. But, I’m over 60 and have had chronic bronchitis my whole adult life. So, I’m taking it serious, telling customers not to come out. I’ll settle up when this is over, or they can pay me on line.


----------



## Drptrch

rarefish383 said:


> My daughter works in a nursing home, last week they got their first case. She drew the short straw and is the one that gets to work with the covid patients. Yesterday, she said that is the only case so far in her building. Their sister building, which is assisted living patients, has had 4 cases.
> 
> Couple weeks ago I was in Ace to get mixing oil. A few days later the news put out a warning, some one that was in there the same day as me tested positive. I’m fine. I can still mow my lawns, but have cut back to every other week. I’m healthy and feel indestructible. But, I’m over 60 and have had chronic bronchitis my whole adult life. So, I’m taking it serious, telling customers not to come out. I’ll settle up when this is over, or they can pay me on line.



Good to hear and good for you !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch

hoskvarna said:


> That must be hard not seeing your family [emoji22]
> My wife also works in the medical field
> I just come off my quarantine , she was exposed
> No symptoms we fine [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop



Lots of speaker phone and window waving with her and the kids. 
I’m usually gone several weeks during Fire season out here, so it’s almost the same but they can see me [emoji4]
Kids made me Easter dinner and treats










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Finally a nice night.


----------



## moresnow

Good choice of brew @svk


----------



## svk

moresnow said:


> Good choice of brew @svk


Thanks, I agree. I prefer them in the bottle but bought this because I thought my neighbor was going to join me and we would’ve put away most of it in one shift. That hasn’t happened yet so I’m slowly working through them.


----------



## Drptrch

svk said:


> Thanks, I agree. I prefer them in the bottle but bought this because I thought my neighbor was going to join me and we would’ve put away most of it in one shift. That hasn’t happened yet so I’m slowly working through them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Finally a nice night.
> View attachment 828281
> View attachment 828282



hi svk! looks good... I was wondering how things were up ur way?... if spring had moved in and displaced 'ol man winter?...


----------



## svk

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi svk! looks good... I was wondering how things were up ur way?... if spring had moved in and displaced 'ol man winter?...


Yes it finally did. We had maybe two weeks of mild weather sandwiched between too cold and now it’s getting buggy out.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

I have set aside a space up at my ranch I have mowed over the years. little more than 'just pasture outside the gate' but I have always liked it. but not the cow's visiting and also chowing down on my Texas bluebonnets... so fenced it off! liked the change so much it is now officially... the Ranch Park.  I scrounged up this old metal circle... maybe it was u that suggested may have been a fire pit stand... and I have some old welded wire circled up to make a lil burn bin. thinking of mating the two... for a 'low-buck' lol, fire pit. especially, since other day I scrounged up from neighbor just down the road a bit these 2 old 'trash bin' ready concrete seat stands and a nice hunk of slate out of Austin, Tx. said _seat_ to me immediately. seems I wasn't far off. the lil burn pit, under the big oak tree... after a long day on the tractor... and a cold one... should make for some pleasant sun sets. which are often orange and majestic.  thinking of trucking in couple boulders, too... for one area that the grass is sparse in year round, one corner. was part of the old original county road way back in the turn of the 1900's...

 continues to be avail... even despite these times. no  would be pandemic to me... lol

take care...




Miller time... $5-2/10!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

near daily for me... campfires. temp don't matter. daily is the schedule. well, most of the time... rains aside! lol. my 'urban fire-pit' the other day...


----------



## rarefish383

svk said:


> Thanks, I agree. I prefer them in the bottle but bought this because I thought my neighbor was going to join me and we would’ve put away most of it in one shift. That hasn’t happened yet so I’m slowly working through them.


You young guys that drink for volume! I just tried Dogfish Head 75 minute IPA. Ale brewed with maple syrup. Not citricy, not sweet, and at 7.5%, about as light as I get.


----------



## svk

rarefish383 said:


> You young guys that drink for volume! I just tried Dogfish Head 75 minute IPA. Ale brewed with maple syrup. Not citricy, not sweet, and at 7.5%, about as light as I get.


Drink what works for you!

I’m personally not a fan of IPA or other hoppy beers. I do like barrel aged ales but my favorite beer is 14.5 percent and costs $10 a bottle so I don’t drink it much.

I don’t drink that much beer any more in general though. 2 or 3 after a long day of work maybe once a week. Maybe 6-8 once a month if I get together with my neighbor and of course I walk home.

I’ve got a case of Mich Golden locked safely away from the teenagers. I think I bought it a month ago and there’s still probably ten beers left.


----------



## rarefish383

Had 2 75 minute IPA's and had to quite cutting. This could go in the Fire Pit, or Wood Pile, thread, they are right next to each other.


----------



## thewoodlands

Hopefully I can get going on making this wider before the end of next week, I'll make it wider than the FEL on our Mahindra 4540.

It's been a very dry spring in our area so I can't burn back here yet, I have a bunch of Pine that needs reducing.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Drink what works for you! I’m personally not a fan of IPA or other hoppy beers. I do like barrel aged ales but my favorite beer is 14.5 percent and costs $10 a bottle so I don’t drink it much. I don’t drink that much beer any more in general though. 2 or 3 after a long day of work maybe once a week. Maybe 6-8 once a month if I get together with my neighbor and of course I walk home. I’ve got a case of Mich Golden locked safely away from the teenagers. I think I bought it a month ago and there’s still probably ten beers left.



I do have my preferences, but in general... the only beer I think is bad beer is... no beer! 





is definitely... imo, bad beer!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Had 2 75 minute IPA's and had to quite cutting. This could go in the Fire Pit, or Wood Pile, thread, they are right next to each other.View attachment 829664
> View attachment 829665
> View attachment 829666



nice set up there, rf! little burn circle, bench... high above the home... bit scenic, if u ask me.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

sitting on my 'new park bench'... I mocked up my fire pit I plan to use at my Ranch Park.

ruff rendition... the outer ring for sure.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and had a swell campfire going, too. yesterday. where I live it just about rains oak daily. the neighborhood has numerous bundles of the stuff out on street for tree trash pick up in a few days. would be easy to refill my wheelbarrow. more than enough for a couple of camp fires. I am going to call this stuff 'camp wood'. (no wood, no fire!) the other here is cooking wood. mesquite. I have some plans for it real... I say... real soon!  I have a couple acres or so of the stuff...


----------



## ri chevy

This is my transition fire pit.
Still have a little work to do before the nice custom brick fire pit.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't measure the width of the fireplace before I made it wider but I'm thinking it was under six feet, the new width is ten feet. I still have some cleanup that will need to be done but it's finished.

We had some rocks around the bottom of a Pine tree and another pile on our land down the road, all of the rocks are in the fireplace thanks to the 4540, thank god it wasn't humid out.

Picture 5858 is the original fireplace.


----------



## Drptrch

Happy Place and time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

the wood in the firepit 'mock up' got cut up... it was mesquite. cookin' wood. and it sure did some cookin' on Saturday...

cookin' wood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

this is one of my fav fire pits. sit by fire or cook over fire. usually hot wood coals... first we got an oak fire going, laid in the hot oak coals, then put on the mesquite cookin' wood. bit later... very hot. searing hot. so cooked the cuts bit closer to cool zone...





then once meat about done, covered with the fire pit's dome... let the chow get some mesquite smoke flavor to it....

many ways to do a steak, imo... that's one of the best. if not the best!


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice set up there, rf! little burn circle, bench... high above the home... bit scenic, if u ask me.


Almost, that's my neighbor behind me. My house is at the top of the hill.


----------



## rarefish383

I've been busy and kinda hard to keep. I rolled a big White Oak log over and this little guy was rapped around a splinter. I forgot of I posted this pic. If I did, here it is again. Any one know what it is? I do.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I've been busy and kinda hard to keep. I rolled a big White Oak log over and this little guy was rapped around a splinter. I forgot of I posted this pic. If I did, here it is again. Any one know what it is? I do.View attachment 830850



I could be wrong, but that looks like a copperhead to me! ~ but maybe it is a milk snake?

_>Any one know what it is? I do_

well, waiting...


----------



## rarefish383

Sorry, I meant to put the pic in scrounging and put it here first. Then put it there too, it's a Corn Snake. Constrictor, eats mice, rats, bats. They like to climb in barns, will see them on ledges and rafters. Farmers used to find them in corn cribs, that's where the name comes from. They grow to 4-6 feet. Very docile, reluctant to bite. They are a southern snake. It's rare to see one in Western MD where I live. It's the first one I've seen. Unfortunately people think they are Copperheads and kill them. I've seen Copperheads and the color is vaguely similar, but dull, short and fat. Two feet long and as big as your forearm. Around here CH's are said to be the snake, "most likely to strike". The Corn Snake is long and thin, just lays there, very bright and bold colors, pretty snakes.


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I could be wrong, but that looks like a copperhead to me! ~ but maybe it is a milk snake?
> 
> _>Any one know what it is? I do_
> 
> well, waiting...


Several of my friends guessed Milk Snake. It looks similar, I think the colors are a little bolder and patterns more defined.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Sorry, I meant to put the pic in scrounging and put it here first. Then put it there too, *it's a Corn Snake. Constrictor, eats mice, rats, bats. They like to climb in barns, will see them on ledges and rafters.* Farmers used to find them in corn cribs, that's where the name comes from. They grow to 4-6 feet. Very docile, reluctant to bite. They are a southern snake. It's rare to see one in Western MD where I live. It's the first one I've seen. Unfortunately people think they are Copperheads and kill them. I've seen Copperheads and the color is vaguely similar, but dull, short and fat. Two feet long and as big as your forearm. Around here CH's are said to be the snake, "most likely to strike". The Corn Snake is long and thin, just lays there, very bright and bold colors, pretty snakes.



you are right - copperheads are a bit duller in color. and only similar in color scheme. that is what made me look further. a bit back or so, I walked up to my sink area in the barn and found this guy... startled me to say the least!! had climbed up the wall...


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> you are right - copperheads are a bit duller in color. and only similar in color scheme. that is what made me look further. a bit back or so, I walked up to my sink area in the barn and found this guy... startled me to say the least!! had climbed up the wall...
> View attachment 830964
> View attachment 830965


I think he would have become a Hat Band!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> I think he would have become a Hat Band!



lol, he almost did! but given size and color I suspected it was a juvenile rat snake. they are beneficial! plenty snakes up at the ranch... rats, garter, chpperhead, cotton mouth... etc. constant vigilance is always the 'order of the day!' all the copperheads become owl feed! if I see them. at nite in summer I go on 'snake safari'. mr Brutus, my shovel in hand, at the ready! tactical light... one night I got 5!! 

no, no hat band for this guy. because of 'what it' if I ever found a ch in the house... would I do?? so I have the snake claw at the handy! got it, grabbed him. he didn't like that... and set it free out a bit in one of the pastures.


----------



## IHDiesel73L

I posted this over in the off-topic forum but I've been building/tweaking mine for about a year now. Just added lighting over the weekend:







The whole thread with the "build" of both the sitting area and the pit is here:






Propane Tank Fire Pit


Found an old 420lb tank and paid scrap value for it, vented what was left of the propane and removed the valve. From there, after scribing a line 10" up from the bottom weld I used a $5 abrasive blade to work my way around the tank going a little deeper each pass. Still more work to do...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## hoskvarna

IHDiesel73L said:


> I posted this over in the off-topic forum but I've been building/tweaking mine for about a year now. Just added lighting over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thread with the "build" of both the sitting area and the pit is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propane Tank Fire Pit
> 
> 
> Found an old 420lb tank and paid scrap value for it, vented what was left of the propane and removed the valve. From there, after scribing a line 10" up from the bottom weld I used a $5 abrasive blade to work my way around the tank going a little deeper each pass. Still more work to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arboristsite.com



Beautiful man [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## rarefish383

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> nice set up there, rf! little burn circle, bench... high above the home... bit scenic, if u ask me.


Here's a couple pics of the house from the top side.


----------



## Cowboy254

It's about time the Firepit thread became sticky! Sadly, my firepit has just about gone to the great firepit repository in the sky. Full of holes, stuff falls out of it every time, I'm waiting for the arse to fall out of it completely. We can get a replacement for AUD $200 if we wait a couple of months - why? Because they come from China and deliveries are slow but also I'm not very happy with China atm. Or I can spend AUD *lots more* (like, maybe $2000) and get a locally built, custom made, plasma cut firepit that will last more than the 5 years the last (China built) one lasted. It's a tough one. The local guy produces awesome stuff, though. 






GALLERY - Whipps Designs


PROJECT GALLERY Have a look at some of our the exciting projects that Whipps Designs has been involved with.




whippsdesigns.com.au


----------



## IHDiesel73L

Cowboy254 said:


> It's about time the Firepit thread became sticky! Sadly, my firepit has just about gone to the great firepit repository in the sky. Full of holes, stuff falls out of it every time, I'm waiting for the arse to fall out of it completely. We can get a replacement for AUD $200 if we wait a couple of months - why? Because they come from China and deliveries are slow but also I'm not very happy with China atm. Or I can spend AUD *lots more* (like, maybe $2000) and get a locally built, custom made, plasma cut firepit that will last more than the 5 years the last (China built) one lasted. It's a tough one. The local guy produces awesome stuff, though. [URLunfurl="true"]https://whippsdesigns.com.au/gallery/[/URL]



See my thread about building a pit from a propane tank base above. Not sure if propane is as widely used in Australia as it is here, but here in the U.S. if you can find a tank too old to be re certified you can usually get it for free or for scrap value at most.


----------



## thewoodlands

We did get some rain but nothing like they had predicted so I couldn't really kick the bigger fireplace into high gear, I did get rid of a bunch of pine today before I shut it down.


----------



## firmwood

I'm working on mine. 

Clearing 5acres. 

Pit should be 20ft diameter.


----------



## thewoodlands

firmwood said:


> I'm working on mine.
> 
> Clearing 5acres.
> 
> Pit should be 20ft diameter.


How does wood burn in the milkyway?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had some good rains overnight, I decided it was time I get going on my cleanup of Ash tops. I thought that I had an older before picture of all the Ash tops but I didn't, in picture 0458 the tops started off to the right and ran the length to the other tops pictured.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

rarefish383 said:


> Here's a couple pics of the house from the top side.View attachment 831297
> View attachment 831298
> View attachment 831299


swell pix! enjoyed seeing...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

hoskvarna said:


> Beautiful man [emoji106] Sent from Hoskey hilltop



indeed! thanks for posting it. the lights 'set the stage'...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cowboy254 said:


> It's about time the Firepit thread became sticky! Sadly, my firepit has just about gone to the great firepit repository in the sky. Full of holes, stuff falls out of it every time, I'm waiting for the arse to fall out of it completely. We can get a replacement for AUD $200 if we wait a couple of months - why? Because they come from China and deliveries are slow but also I'm not very happy with China atm. Or I can spend AUD *lots more* (like, maybe $2000) and get a locally built, custom made, plasma cut firepit that will last more than the 5 years the last (China built) one lasted. It's a tough one. The local guy produces awesome stuff, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GALLERY - Whipps Designs
> 
> 
> PROJECT GALLERY Have a look at some of our the exciting projects that Whipps Designs has been involved with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whippsdesigns.com.au



interesting link! that's for sure. unique artwork, cutting and design. enjoyed seeing his creative pits, etc


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

IHDiesel73L said:


> See my thread about building a pit from a propane tank base above. Not sure if propane is as widely used in Australia as it is here, but here in the U.S. if you can find a tank too old to be re certified you can usually get it for free or for scrap value at most.



they often show up down here on CL in BBQ/Smoker section. big propane tanks. $250 - 500 depending. usually closer to lower figure...


----------



## Cowboy254

thewoodlands said:


> We did get some rain but nothing like they had predicted so I couldn't really kick the bigger fireplace into high gear, I did get rid of a bunch of pine today before I shut it down.



I want to see it when you get that bad boy properly fired up!


----------



## thewoodlands

Cowboy254 said:


> I want to see it when you get that bad boy properly fired up!


Hopefully tomorrow but we'll need some rain today and tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

I grabbed the old 390 with a 20 inch bar and bucked up more rounds for the fireplace. I'll get some of the smaller stuff bucked up (0469) that's in behind the main trunk.

We should have enough rain today and tomorrow that I can burn a bunch of pine tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Cowboy254 said:


> I want to see it when you get that bad boy properly fired up!


We didn't get any rain overnight and just a sprinkle so far today, we'll see what this afternoon and the night bring.


----------



## thewoodlands

We did get some rain overnight but with the sun and the wind things dried out pretty quick so I stopped burning. It looks like Friday and Saturday will be our next time we'll get rain unless things change.

I did start cleaning up more of some Ash tops from this year, I should have the rest in picture 0471 over to the fireplace tomorrow.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Tested out some pine I split about three or four weeks ago. I am surprised at how well its burning since it was literally squirting out water when I split it. Not a whole lot of smoke, but a lot of popping. 


Then I decided to throw some cottonwood on it and it burned as well. It was a dead downed tree, and full of water about 2 months ago.


----------



## hoskvarna

Iowawoodguy said:


> Tested out some pine I split about three or four weeks ago. I am surprised at how well its burning since it was literally squirting out water when I split it. Not a whole lot of smoke, but a lot of popping.
> View attachment 833390
> 
> Then I decided to throw some cottonwood on it and it burned as well. It was a dead downed tree, and full of water about 2 months ago.
> View attachment 833409



Another iowan [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## thewoodlands

I split two smaller dry pine that I felled for kindling for the fireplace and another five loads that was bucked up last fall, it's all at the fireplace. I'm hoping we get the rain they're calling for tonight and tomorrow so I can start burning.


----------



## thewoodlands

We didn't receive any rain overnight or today, the burning of the pine is on hold.


----------



## thewoodlands

The rains came in after three and stopped around supper time so tonight I burned some pine, the rains came in again so I called it a night. It's still burning pretty good with a steady rain coming down.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

thewoodlands said:


> The rains came in after three and stopped around supper time so tonight I burned some pine, the rains came in again so I called it a night. It's still burning pretty good with a steady rain coming down.


Are you burning it to dispose of it?


----------



## thewoodlands

Iowawoodguy said:


> Are you burning it to dispose of it?


Yes, we burn it for shoulder season wood but we just have more than we need. We always have two years worth stacked but because of the clearing I did for the new garage in 2018 we have a good 6-8 years worth which I don't think it will last that long.

We also have 136 acres that I do most of my cutting on that has all sorts of shoulder season wood down.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a steady rain later yesterday and last night so I burned a bunch of pine again today.


----------



## Marine5068

Want to rebuild the hardscape for my firepit area, but I have a firewood lean-to to build first.
The area is just a square of patio stones right now of 12'x12'
I'd like to do a nice circle with nicer stone and incorporate it into the gravel driveway and garden area.
I had a few contractors out to take a look but I never heard back from any.
Maybe Corona scared them off.
First pic shows the area with the Muskoka (Adirondack) chairs and firebowl.
Next ones are ideas.
Chime in with the one you like and why you like it.
The house is in the last pic to show the style I'm working with.


----------



## ri chevy

Nice idea. 
We call those chairs Adirondack chairs. Lol


----------



## Marine5068

ri chevy said:


> Nice idea.
> We call those chairs Adirondack chairs. Lol


I know.
Adirondack in New York State and Muskoka in Ontario.
Same style chair, different area.
Both names are acceptable to me.


----------



## ri chevy

LOL. Too funny...[emoji16]


----------



## H-Ranch

This hollow maple from earlier this year makes awesome rocket logs.


----------



## unclefish




----------



## VirginiaIron

How about a chiminea?? We are enjoying the savory smell of campfires today.


----------



## Cowboy254

Marine5068 said:


> Want to rebuild the hardscape for my firepit area, but I have a firewood lean-to to build first.
> The area is just a square of patio stones right now of 12'x12'
> I'd like to do a nice circle with nicer stone and incorporate it into the gravel driveway and garden area.
> I had a few contractors out to take a look but I never heard back from any.
> Maybe Corona scared them off.
> First pic shows the area with the Muskoka (Adirondack) chairs and firebowl.
> Next ones are ideas.
> Chime in with the one you like and why you like it.
> The house is in the last pic to show the style I'm working with.
> View attachment 836847
> View attachment 836848
> View attachment 836849
> View attachment 836850
> View attachment 836851
> View attachment 836852
> View attachment 836853



I like this one with the stone slabs. Maybe it's the way the strata of the slabs contrasts with the circularity of the paving. Or something.


----------



## thewoodlands

Marine5068 said:


> Want to rebuild the hardscape for my firepit area, but I have a firewood lean-to to build first.
> The area is just a square of patio stones right now of 12'x12'
> I'd like to do a nice circle with nicer stone and incorporate it into the gravel driveway and garden area.
> I had a few contractors out to take a look but I never heard back from any.
> Maybe Corona scared them off.
> First pic shows the area with the Muskoka (Adirondack) chairs and firebowl.
> Next ones are ideas.
> Chime in with the one you like and why you like it.
> The house is in the last pic to show the style I'm working with.
> View attachment 836847
> View attachment 836848
> View attachment 836849
> View attachment 836850
> View attachment 836851
> View attachment 836852
> View attachment 836853


We built ours so it would blend in with our lot, we have a stacked stone fireplace which fits in perfect back here. Whatever your wife wants or what best blends in for your lot.


----------



## SS396driver

My house in wappingers


----------



## aprophet2

With milk crate and a cold beer this is my favorite place to finish the day....


----------



## FinnKamp

Not really an actual firepit, but breaking in the new sauna stove outside


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Little red cedar fire before the rain comes


----------



## chainsawman123

the GOAT said:


> View attachment 417387


were can i get used washer drum like yours to burn firewood


----------



## Cowboy254

chainsawman123 said:


> were can i get used washer drum like yours to burn firewood



I recommend calling up some used washer repairers to see if they have any. Make sure you ask if they'll accept spankings as payment.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

chainsawman123 said:


> were can i get used washer drum like yours to burn firewood


Not sure where we got it. We've had it for probably 15 years. You could check your local landfill but be careful about the local rules. 

Burning some HVBW tonight.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> Not sure where we got it. We've had it for probably 15 years. You could check your local landfill but be careful about the local rules. View attachment 845734
> 
> Burning some HVBW tonight.


Oh, I guess since you’ve only been here two months, this is your first run in with the gunny.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

svk said:


> Oh, I guess since you’ve only been here two months, this is your first run in with the gunny.


Yea. Not sure what to think of him.


----------



## djones

Recently built retaining wall behind fire pit, next up, stairs down from deck.


----------



## svk

Iowawoodguy said:


> Yea. Not sure what to think of him.


Oh you’ve got a lot of reading to do


----------



## Marine5068

Going to be adding more hardscape to my fire pit fire bowl area.
Got the stones now to redo the design and get it done on my next day off.


----------



## tnichols

Some old limestone we had and put it around a soft maple stump years ago. Nothin’ too creative, but it works. Lives on a diet of splitter scraps, shorts, uglies, etc... Pic from yesterday evening


----------



## Iowawoodguy

tnichols said:


> Some old limestone we had and put it around a soft maple stump years ago. Nothin’ too creative, but it works. Lives on a diet of splitter scraps, shorts, uglies, etc... Pic from yesterday evening
> View attachment 846144


I made one in the back of our property with limestone blocks from our old Barn foundation. Id take pictures but the grass has mostly overtaken it.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the wet weather we've had, today was a perfect day for getting rid of some Yellow Birch branches and some Pine.

Most of our trails are wide enough for the RTV but the area the Yellow Birch came from needed some thinning, it will be much easier for the tractor and the RTV once the next two Yellow Birch are out of there. There are three loads pictured but I took six out of that area to the fireplace.


----------



## Marine5068

tnichols said:


> Some old limestone we had and put it around a soft maple stump years ago. Nothin’ too creative, but it works. Lives on a diet of splitter scraps, shorts, uglies, etc... Pic from yesterday evening
> View attachment 846144


Looks fantastic to me.


----------



## Iowawoodguy

Hollow silver maple log in the firepit


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Nothing fancy here, Just cleared this area for a little backyard campsite.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a nice drizzle going on today so it was a perfect time for reducing the dead pine branches on the property. I did five loads after coming back from an appointment.


----------



## Cowboy254

A little bit of light firepit action tonight. It's a combination of fuel reduction around the place and relaxation. Drinking bogan beer but it works.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'll put this here since I burned a bunch of it. The first two pictures are a small dead pine I got sick of driving under so I cut it up, the second picture is taken from the backside. I basically ran around some of the trails and cleared some dead chit and then had a nice fire after it rained hard.


----------



## Drptrch

Warming fire on a fire )







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39

Stopped back at our pit for a wellness check after an epic craft beer and s'mores night last night.




All Clear


----------



## Marine5068

Yard cleanup fire bowl burn off of small twigs before cutting the lawn.
Mainly Oak, Hickory and Maple.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Holes drilled in noble fir by wood wasps to hatch their larvae. All vacant by now.










Noble fir burns like heck


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Saturday night, I’m always out back burning.


----------



## tnichols

Best smelling fire pit in SW Jones county tonight. Apple, Shagbark, and Oak splitter scraps and uglies.


----------



## hoskvarna

tnichols said:


> Best smelling fire pit in SW Jones county tonight. Apple, Shagbark, and Oak splitter scraps and uglies.
> View attachment 857838



Another Iowa member [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## Marine-piper

Camping and chow!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustin carpetbaggers




----------



## Bustin carpetbaggers




----------



## Bustin carpetbaggers




----------



## moresnow

hoskvarna said:


> Another Iowa member [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


And they all like there fire pits!


----------



## thewoodlands

I had dead pine by the fireplace but once it started to rain hard, I started the fire and ran around the house property cleaning up certain areas. I hauled 10-12 loads of dead pine from just off the trails I've been working on.

The rain came down hard for most of the day but we needed it. The fall color pictures were from two days ago and some yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a wet day so I got rid of a chit load of dead pine, I'll be cutting and splitting more dead pine waiting for another rainy day.


----------



## jerseydevil

kljahnz said:


> Kabobs over the top of some soft maple, last summer with my daughter. Which reminds me, I need to fab up a skewer holder for this year.


Those are some serious kabobs! I know this is an older pic but I'd love to know what's all in them.


----------



## FinnKamp




----------



## ElevatorGuy

Fire was burning great last night!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Perfect night here!


----------



## FinnKamp

Local BBQ store had some nice oak branches. Time to make tuna steaks and shrimps


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Temps have been dropping into mid thirties at night in southwest MI. 
I found some rabbit fencing about 16" high and wrapped it around a plastic trash can to get the right diameter.
Then set the wire in the bead of the truck rim.
It's a small truck rim, so that allowed a taller, better air flow fire.
Been burning cut off chunks from last years processing, 4"-6" long cubes of oak.
For a small fire, it throws a lot more heat than it did before.
(Trouble loading pictures on computer. Telling me my startup disk is full. ???)
Older picture.


----------



## svk

Sandhill Crane said:


> Temps have been dropping into mid thirties at night in southwest MI.
> I found some rabbit fencing about 16" high and wrapped it around a plastic trash can to get the right diameter.
> Then set the wire in the bead of the truck rim.
> It's a small truck rim, so that allowed a taller, better air flow fire.
> Been burning cut off chunks from last years processing, 4"-6" long cubes of oak.
> For a small fire, it throws a lot more heat than it did before.
> (Trouble loading pictures on computer. Telling me my startup disk is full. ???)
> Older picture.View attachment 864999


Real nice


----------



## Jere39

Highschool buddies enjoying a 50th reunion at a cabin in the central PA woods:


----------



## thewoodlands

This morning when I went to start the Rhino it didn't want to start (it was only 17.2, not that cold) so the first thing I did was check the positive and negative connections. Both posts had no buildup but the positive was loose so I tighten that up and put the trickle charger on it for an hour.

While it was on the trickle charger, I made my way to the fireplace and started a nice fire with the dead pine. After an hour on the trickle charger I used the Rhino most of the of the day hauling more dead pine over to burn, the battery seems fine but we'll see.

I used the RTV the last three hours of the day hauling more dead pine over to the reducer, once the RTV warms up, that heater will make it real toasty inside the cab but I still missed the cold breeze you get out in the open with the Rhino.


----------



## ri chevy

Is it diesel or gas?


----------



## thewoodlands

thewoodlands said:


> This morning when I went to start the Rhino it didn't want to start (it was only 17.2, not that cold) so the first thing I did was check the positive and negative connections. Both posts had no buildup but the positive was loose so I tighten that up and put the trickle charger on it for an hour.
> 
> While it was on the trickle charger, I made my way to the fireplace and started a nice fire with the dead pine. After an hour on the trickle charger I used the Rhino most of the of the day hauling more dead pine over to burn, the battery seems fine but we'll see.
> 
> I used the RTV the last three hours of the day hauling more dead pine over to the reducer, once the RTV warms up, that heater will make it real toasty inside the cab but I still missed the cold breeze you get out in the open with the Rhino.


The RTV is diesel and the Rhino is gas.


----------



## Todd Loosli

Warmed up the last few days so the pit got a match put to it


----------



## Socalmisfit

Put this in over the last summer. Had some time with the COVID being around. Up in the hi desert of so cal


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Yard clean up fire pit lol.


----------



## Drptrch

A little Pre cold front burn







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine5068

Jere39 said:


> Highschool buddies enjoying a 50th reunion at a cabin in the central PA woods:
> 
> View attachment 867266


Great photo of old friends.
I need to plan one for some of mine one day soon.
Nostalgia is a good thing and helps us remember that life is good.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had 1.9 this morning so I changed my plans from getting some Yellow Birch to cleaning up the edge of a bunch of trails around the house, I got rid of 8 or 9 loads of dead pine branches and some maple.


----------



## Saiso

We bought our house in September and this outdoor « fire pit » was already here. Maybe next summer I can make it a bit prettier as this is quickly made with loose rocks


----------



## Drptrch

Saiso said:


> We bought our house in September and this outdoor « fire pit » was already here. Maybe next summer I can make it a bit prettier as this is quickly made with loose rocks



Kids approved ))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy4xchris

Made a new fire pit more of what the kids like. 14ga stainless steel that we laser cut, rolled and welded at my work.





Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Toy4xchris said:


> Made a new fire pit more of what the kids like. 14ga stainless steel that we laser cut, rolled and welded at my work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## Jere39

Sawed yesterday in bitter cold and wind. Today, still cold, but very little wind, so built a fire in the pit, then hauled, split, and stacked the wood I cut yesterday. Round about mid-day:30 my dear wife brought the ingredients for a firepit doggie roast. Hard to beat hot dogs over an oak fire. Also hard to beat not actually having to go back to the house, take off coats, boots, gloves for lunch.




This picture is probably very similar to one from a prior year. I am likely wearing the same coat and hat - and my son picked up the same habits from me.


----------



## ri chevy

Burned up all the downed limbs from recent snow storm.


----------



## hoskvarna

ri chevy said:


> Burned up all the downed limbs from recent snow storm.



Is a dryer drum?


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## mountainguyed67

This is at my mountain place, I got it at the scrap yard. It’s 3/8” thick steel.


----------



## Drptrch

Warming fire )) and some shepherds pie !!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource

I make a jenga tower and then light it from the top. I usually use cherry and birch, its the best smell. If you make the tower with 4 or 6 logs per row, it will look like a burning building half way through.

Here's a video of the jenga tower fire in action:


----------



## olyman

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> I make a jenga tower and then light it from the top. I usually use cherry and birch, its the best smell. If you make the tower with 4 or 6 logs per row, it will look like a burning building half way through.
> 
> Here's a video of the jenga tower fire in action:


----------



## Drptrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383

Drptrch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the black and white one best!


----------



## Iowawoodguy

First of the year


----------



## treebilly

Small morning fire to get rid of some undesirable wood. Silver maple that’s been in my way for a year. With all the ash,oak, and cherry I have, there is no sense in messing with it


----------



## Drptrch

treebilly said:


> View attachment 907275
> Small morning fire to get rid of some undesirable wood. Silver maple that’s been in my way for a year. With all the ash,oak, and cherry I have, there is no sense in messing with it



That’s a nice pit and burn [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## mountainguyed67

I burned less than perfect rounds and brush recently, needed to get rid of it. I wouldn’t mind burning all the down trees in the background too, they’re no good.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had another night and morning with rain, I decided to clear a trail (picture 1909) that had Ash and Cherry tops blocking the end I took the picture from.

I took seven or eight loads over to the fireplace from different areas on the house lot.

Picture 1908 is starting the fire with kindling and fire starters, picture 1909 is the trail I cleared, 1910 is and Ash top the deer have been chewing on and 1911 is the fire burning down.


----------



## svk

Here’s the only fire at the house this summer. Fire bans started the next day. I’ve got to get my wood pile split soon. May start tomorrow.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

day before... picked up some _'all set to go' _fire wood for outdoor burning. 14 stix. all oak. just sitting on curb. 6 houses down the road...





_'no wood, no fire!'_


couldn't pass it up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

treebilly said:


> View attachment 907275
> Small morning fire to get rid of some undesirable wood. Silver maple that’s been in my way for a year. With all the ash,oak, and cherry I have, there is no sense in messing with it


i like them all! this one is pretty cool, imo....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> I burned less than perfect rounds and brush recently, needed to get rid of it. I wouldn’t mind burning all the down trees in the background too, they’re no good.
> View attachment 908057
> 
> View attachment 908058


quite a burn circle! ... i was just thinking how cool the tree line and blue skies looked in background....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

thewoodlands said:


> Since we had another night and morning with rain, I decided to clear a trail (picture 1909) that had Ash and Cherry tops blocking the end I took the picture from.
> 
> I took seven or eight loads over to the fireplace from different areas on the house lot.
> 
> Picture 1908 is starting the fire with kindling and fire starters, picture 1909 is the trail I cleared, 1910 is and Ash top the deer have been chewing on and 1911 is the fire burning down.


i like the setting! been there before... well, seems i can remember woods just about like that... i think the stone backwall makes it camp fire perfect!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> quite a burn circle! ...



Yes, but it’s tiny in comparison to what I need to dispose of. I need bigger, or more. I’m looking at clearing more areas to burn in.

From May last year.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but it’s tiny in comparison to what I need to dispose of. I need bigger, or more. I’m looking at clearing more areas to burn in.
> 
> From May last year.
> View attachment 914626


swell pix there mg!! thanks for posting.... really awesome fires...


----------



## svk

Went solo camping this weekend. My STBE had the kids so I wanted something to do. Had a smaller fire Friday and a short but intense one Saturday.


----------



## Drptrch

mountainguyed67 said:


> Yes, but it’s tiny in comparison to what I need to dispose of. I need bigger, or more. I’m looking at clearing more areas to burn in.
> 
> From May last year.
> View attachment 914626



Nice area, where abouts ?




I’m over in West Sonoma county


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainguyed67

Drptrch said:


> Nice area, where abouts ?



East of Shaver Lake. If you don’t know that, it’s northeast of Fresno 50 miles. Our place is at 5,200 feet elevation.


----------



## svk




----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> View attachment 915746



Beautiful Steve [emoji846]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I burned most of the pine from the stuff I c/s a few days ago. We had a nice rain overnight and again today so things were wet, the heaviest of the rain will come in later this afternoon.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had some hard rains this morning, I changed plans on what I was going to do and split three loads of some junk pine and burned most of it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

my 'go to' fire pit can often be seen with a fire in it day or night. mr Brutus. yesterday i had a fire going most of the day... then picked up on a scrounge just a few houses down the street. all cut up, stacked and ready for pickup. my kinda deal! lol  got about 1/3 cord of oak firewood. 3 loads. a nice addition to my 'just around the corner' stack of firewood. perfect size to just _'add another log_...'


----------



## Marine5068

Drptrch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, I like the black & white pic too.
Looks like you're toasting off the rubber on those shoes pretty good all the while keeping the coyotes and rattlesnakes away.


----------



## Marine5068

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> my 'go to' fire pit can often be seen with a fire in it day or night. mr Brutus. yesterday i had a fire going most of the day... then picked up on a scrounge just a few houses down the street. all cut up, stacked and ready for pickup. my kinda deal! lol  got about 1/3 cord of oak firewood. 3 loads. a nice addition to my 'just around the corner' stack of firewood. perfect size to just _'add another log_...'
> View attachment 918929
> View attachment 918930
> View attachment 918931
> View attachment 918932


Yep.
I was lookin and saw that Oak in the pile.
How do you like your 044?
I've got a cherry one that I love and use an 18" and have a big brat bar for it too...28"


----------



## svk

Burn ban up here. No pics for a while!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> Yep.
> I was lookin and saw that Oak in the pile.
> How do you like your 044?
> I've got a cherry one that I love and use an 18" and have a big brat bar for it too...28"


hi M - price was right for the 044 - $115 i think it was!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

landed some more oak firewood for outdoor fires other day! just the right size, clean and all cut up. oak. wasn't going to bother, too hot, but then decided to one evening. cooler. next day it was all gone. city pick up. oak rains down here where I am constantly. I just scrounge on the fringes... this load was sweet.  next day i dragged in an oak limb from across street... cut up, i guess it will feed a couple refills maybe 4 - 5 times... don't need too much during day time like when its 98f out... lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

like i say... one way or another... it rains oak down here. neighbor came home from work other day to this:


for cooking, fireplace and outdoor pit... 

these kind of surprises are not the fun kind. but he was lucky. hit roof, but only branches. topside was only a blow off job. took the 2 of them 4-5 hrs to cut and clean up. none on curb. batt saw for branches and a stihl for the rest...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

svk said:


> Burn ban up here. No pics for a while!!


late August, we usually are in Ban times up along the county line... but so far not this year. too much rains...

watermelon growers suffering this year... harvests low because of all the rains.


----------



## mountainguyed67

No rain here.


----------



## Marine5068

$115?
Wow, nice score then.
Mine was $300 CAD but he was asking $400
I bought it because it was nearby and showed little sign of use and came with a brand new 18" bar and chain.
I bought the new 28" bar and milling chains for it from my Stihl dealer.
Works good for what I mill.


Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hi M - price was right for the 044 - $115 i


----------



## unclemoustache

To be honest, I haven't ( to my knowledge) contributed to this thread before, nor have I looked through all 41 pages. 

<<EDIT - post #78 about 6 years ago I showed my home firepit.>>

But perhaps I can say that this is one of the finer firepits posted here. Still need to get some porch swings to hang from some of the beams, finish installing the rope lights (and get the electricity run out there) and a couple touch ups on the pavers. Also some dirt and grass around the perimeter to finish it off.
Other than that, she's about done!


----------



## Drptrch

Pre-sprinkle burn out west








Ty






Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## Jere39

Spent the day rearranging firewood in the woods yesterday and decided it was just right for a fire in the pit. Warm the hands, get rid of some trash wood, and come lunch time, cook up some doggies:




Recently a big Tulip Poplar came down across one of my trails. I don't use Poplar for firewood, but I wanted a fresh log to sit on near the fire pit. So, I wrestled this top piece of the trunk into place and had my son and pup test it late yesterday. Seemed to be working fine.


----------



## SS396driver

Burning the ash sticks from the takedown yesterday


----------



## Jere39

Just a quick video of me pulling the Tulip Poplar log to be my fresh bench beside the firepit:


----------



## hoskvarna

Jere39 said:


> Just a quick video of me pulling the Tulip Poplar log to be my fresh bench beside the firepit:




Nice log arch 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## Jere39

@hoskvarna 
Thanks, it's home made like many of them are. From pieces of important stuff that was rusting away around the homestead.


----------



## hoskvarna

Jere39 said:


> @hoskvarna
> Thanks, it's home made like many of them are. From pieces of important stuff that was rusting away around the homestead.



Even better [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## SS396driver

I like this picture . Devil is in the details


----------



## Naptown

I didn't seem to get to enjoy our fire pit much this fall. It seems like fall fell on a Tuesday this year. 

We had this fire pit installed about 8 years ago. Originally, it was plumbed with natural gas and we just made fire over lava rock (no wood burning). Since then, I have acquired 4 acres of woods which is a lifetime supply for someone like me. With higher NG prices expected this year, I converted this fire pit and my indoor fireplace to wood burners WITH log lighters. The outdoor dante valve needed replaced anyway and it just seemed like the right move. My family and myself have been completely happy with the switch.

This picture was from this past Friday night. I put on some Christmas music outside, made a fire, and put up my outdoor tree lights. What a beautiful night to be alive!


----------



## svk

Naptown said:


> View attachment 945253
> 
> I didn't seem to get to enjoy our fire pit much this fall. It seems like fall fell on a Tuesday this year.
> 
> We had this fire pit installed about 8 years ago. Originally, it was plumbed with natural gas and we just made fire over lava rock (no wood burning). Since then, I have acquired 4 acres of woods which is a lifetime supply for someone like me. With higher NG prices expected this year, I converted this fire pit and my indoor fireplace to wood burners WITH log lighters. The outdoor dante valve needed replaced anyway and it just seemed like the right move. My family and myself have been completely happy with the switch.
> 
> This picture was from this past Friday night. I put on some Christmas music outside, made a fire, and put up my outdoor tree lights. What a beautiful night to be alive!


Very nice!


----------



## Pepster

Arkansas Hillbilly Cook Pit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Pepster said:


> Arkansas Hillbilly Cook Pit.



Were you done before those logs caught on fire?


----------



## Jere39

A picture like this comes up regularly in the woods behind my house. I cut a fresh dead Red Oak in the morning, sectioned it into 12' sections. Then my Grandson stopped by to steer the tractor for the log pulls. As payment: Dogs on a Log by the firepit - and hot chocolate too:


----------



## Drptrch

Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## akbeard

Here are a couple pits. One portable that is melting the wheels but gets hauled all over, the other is at our cabin.


----------



## chipper1

Probably a cord and a half of punky wood I couldn't get to.
It was a very hot fire once I got it going.




Then I added the same amount and did it again, and again, and again...


----------



## Jere39

Laid this dead Red Oak right over my fire pit. The Poplar log we use as a fire pit bench also served well as a protective roll bar for the stone pit. (And, in the process gnawed a little of the sharpness of my felling wedge off)


----------



## Marine5068

Naptown said:


> View attachment 945253
> 
> I didn't seem to get to enjoy our fire pit much this fall. It seems like fall fell on a Tuesday this year.
> 
> We had this fire pit installed about 8 years ago. Originally, it was plumbed with natural gas and we just made fire over lava rock (no wood burning). Since then, I have acquired 4 acres of woods which is a lifetime supply for someone like me. With higher NG prices expected this year, I converted this fire pit and my indoor fireplace to wood burners WITH log lighters. The outdoor dante valve needed replaced anyway and it just seemed like the right move. My family and myself have been completely happy with the switch.
> 
> This picture was from this past Friday night. I put on some Christmas music outside, made a fire, and put up my outdoor tree lights. What a beautiful night to be alive!


Nice
Not much snow there for Feb/March


----------



## Marine5068

I'll be expanding my firepit area this Spring, if it ever arrives.
We're still under feet of snow and -25*C here.


----------



## Billhook

Marine5068 said:


> I'll be expanding my firepit area this Spring, if it ever arrives.
> We're still under feet of snow and -25*C here.


It is called Global Warming apparently!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Marine5068 said:


> I'll be expanding my firepit area this Spring, if it ever arrives.
> We're still under feet of snow and -25*C here.


it's here, complete with bugs, too! 

nice bike riding weather, though... tv weatherlady says 70's from here on out...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mr Brutus continues to serve well... day, night... any month of the year... just added 1/2 cord sitx to season close to location.


----------



## FinnKamp

The pond was still frozen so we tried it this way.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

FinnKamp said:


> View attachment 974702
> The pond was still frozen so we tried it this way.


thanks for your pix FK! fire is universal, yours on ice adds an international accent!


----------



## grizz55chev

FinnKamp said:


> View attachment 974702
> The pond was still frozen so we tried it this way.


Way back in my youth, we dragged a hoddie's pan out onto a frozen pond on my parents property and built a bonfire in it and partied all night out on that pond. We drank cheap wine and beer, played music from an old car radio and had a blast doing what teenagers do, good times and better memories.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

grizz55chev said:


> Way back in my youth, we dragged a hoddie's pan out onto a frozen pond on my parents property and built a bonfire in it and partied all night out on that pond.* We drank cheap wine *and beer, played music from an old car radio and had a blast doing what teenagers do, good times and better memories.


back in the mid-60's... i can remember the grocery stores carrying cheap wine. 

Vino Fino it was called and was 90-cents a gallon!


----------



## grizz55chev

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> back in the mid-60's... i can remember the grocery stores carrying cheap wine.
> 
> Vino Fino it was called and was 90-cents a gallon!


Boons Farm, Annie Green springs, anything that you cold buy by the case cheap!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

grizz55chev said:


> Boones Farm, Annie Green springs, anything that you cold buy by the case cheap!


thanks! i was bit off, 'we' called it vino fino... it was Boone's Farm! lol think it was actually 99-cents/gallon back in those daze....


----------



## grizz55chev

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> thanks! i was bit off, 'we' called it vino fino... it was Boone's Farm! lol think it was actually 99-cents/gallon back in those daze....


The teenaged girls liked it, that's what mattered most, terrible hangovers!


----------



## mountainguyed67

Sunday.


----------



## Cricket

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> back in the mid-60's... i can remember the grocery stores carrying cheap wine.
> 
> Vino Fino it was called and was 90-cents a gallon!


Two-buck Chuck's country cousin.


----------



## Cricket

grizz55chev said:


> The teenaged girls liked it, that's what mattered most, terrible hangovers!


Gah, don't say hangover. I had one - *one* bottle of Founder's KBS Imperial Stout last night, and I feel like I've been beat with a stick. I've always been a bit of a lightweight, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## jolj

I have a 48 X 48 inch stainless steel fire pit, a portable metal fire pit & a stone fire pit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jolj said:


> I have a 48 X 48 inch stainless steel fire pit, a portable metal fire pit & a stone fire pit.


----------



## jolj

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 981309


Never needed a pic before, I will get one next time i am out on the farm.


It looked like this, but cut down to about 24 inches high.


----------



## mountainguyed67

We like pics here.


----------



## Drptrch

Sunset and fire











Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Many beverages consumed around this last night.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> We like pics here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

mountainguyed67 said:


> View attachment 981309


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Cricket said:


> Gah, don't say hangover. I had one - *one* bottle of Founder's KBS Imperial Stout last night, and I feel like I've been beat with a stick. I've always been a bit of a lightweight, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

moved some scrounged oak chunks other day. closer to splitter... plenty to split. our fire pit motto: no wood, no fire!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

and burned me up some well seasoned pecan...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

smoked chicken was on my mind....


----------



## Automender

For some reason I like this point in a fire. A few hours of burning pin oak in my fire pit.


----------



## mountainguyed67

Last night.


----------



## Marine5068

grizz55chev said:


> Way back in my youth, we dragged a hoddie's pan out onto a frozen pond on my parents property and built a bonfire in it and partied all night out on that pond. We drank cheap wine and beer, played music from an old car radio and had a blast doing what teenagers do, good times and better memories.


We did the same at a big tree in the middle of a field. Drinking and goofing off and having fun. The cops used to try to catch us once in a while, never did.


----------



## SS396driver

Few nights ago


----------



## jolj

I have a portable fire pit from an old washing machine, never heard of t until my son was in boy scouts.


----------



## mountainguyed67

jolj said:


> I have a portable fire pit from an old washing machine, never heard of t until my son was in boy scouts.



Have you burned in it yet? I remember when a buddy was burning in one for the first time, after a while there was a loud bang. A ceramic ring around the tub broke, spreading fine metal granules around the tub. it startled everyone.


----------



## Marine5068

My firepit is actually a fire bowl style placed on a dedicated patio.
I like it because it's portable to move around, easy to clean out, looks good and can be stored away for winter. Plus I got it on sale for $50. They now go for $200.


----------



## echomeister




----------



## jolj

echomeister said:


> View attachment 1018352
> View attachment 1018353


Full the pan with hot coals & remove cage, to cook a meal.


----------



## singinwoodwackr




----------



## treebilly

Decided to relax last night for a few hours before going to bed


----------



## snobdds

My fire pit at the cabin.


----------



## 9050lx

Wife and father in law couple years ago, sitting around firepit On the Manastee river,100 miles or so from the UP in Michigan. 11pm or so, cooking hotdogs, sitting in folding chairs. My wife looked to her side, there sat a red fox waiting for his hotdog. I saw that busy little dude several times that year.


----------



## steved

This was a COVID build...concrete patio slabs are between four and six inches thick, the 30 inch (1/2" thick steel casing) ring is set through the concrete (onto dirt below) and is about 15 inches tall overall. I think it took four pallets of concrete to pour (using a nearly 100 year old mixer).


----------



## flatsfisher




----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> I have a portable fire pit from an old washing machine, never heard of t until my son was in boy scouts.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

echomeister said:


> View attachment 1018352
> View attachment 1018353




looks like it could heat up a fry pan or grill grid nicely! creative


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

jolj said:


> Full the pan with hot coals & remove cage, to cook a meal.


oic


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

9050lx said:


> Wife and father in law couple years ago, sitting around firepit On the Manastee river,100 miles or so from the UP in Michigan. 11pm or so, cooking hotdogs, sitting in folding chairs. *My wife looked to her side, there sat a red fox waiting for his hotdog.* I saw that busy little dude several times that year.





can't make this stuff up! 

that's a good one!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

flatsfisher said:


> View attachment 1018743
> View attachment 1018744


lota hot coals! wow right up in line with our local traffic on one busy freeway/interchange shutdown all weekend for access mods. on last nite's news. trail of red brake lights and tails... 

looked just like this volcano lava flow at nite


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

same routine down here, daily affair....
.

.

.
.


----------



## Greenie

State park campsites in the outfit I retired from used a cast concrete base about 36"x36" x 16" deep with a 12" x 12" hole through the center (picture a square doughnut). On top if this sits a steel fire ring or an old split rim with a section cut out. The hole in the center allowed heat to dissipate through the concrete and into the ground below it. Between campers our staff would remove ashes but not scoop ashes out of the hole in the center. Campers would occasionally scoop the ashes out and dump the ashes on the ground, then struggle trying to get a fire going in the pit they created. We set a welded rebar cage inside the form to help with longevity.These fire pits got heavy use. The concrete pad kept ashes contained rather than staining the surrounding ground black. We learned to mix an air entraining additive to the concrete mix that is supposed to create small air spaces that helps to allow the concrete to deal with heat better. Campers dumping water on the fire and pad in an attempt to please Smoky didn't do any favors for the concrete or the amount of ash and solids left after the flood staff had to remove. Despite the use and the heat/quench cycles fireplace pads we made and installed in 1984 are still in use - barely - The top surface has eroded down several inches.


----------



## mountainguyed67

snobdds said:


> My fire pit at the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 1018610



Your place is looking nice.


----------



## Billhook

An old disc harrow with three legs welded on it works well. The centre hole has three small rods welded to make grill for the embers to fall underneath and land in an inverted old chrome hubcap.
I use this on a wooden deck in front of our lakeside wooden cabin ( full scribe poplar) and have never had a problem. The other advantage is that air is able to go under the unit thereby circulating hot air more than if the fire was in a pit. Of course it is quite easy to move around should the wind change or you wish to use it elsewhere


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

recipe. firepit fun!; just add a light ~

one from the good ol... _*Proud To Scrounge*_ Department:

'scrounge of the day!' it first showed up as windfall... quite well seasoned!, i mite add. big enuff to be a WMr! or close. that was about 2 months ago. saw it daily side of road end of block on daily bike rides. one day big truck rolled over it and parked. then it wa bit more than wood mash!. still, it seemed to call to me. i ignored the impulse... then one day kinda got interested. couple beers down and a few days later... decided to ck it out while out on a pups walk. had gloves. no telling what had _sniffed_ it! pawes thru the 'dust. hmm, some nice fire starters! so pushed them aside for another day. figured could be a good bucket full of firewood starters. so couple days ago stopped and with bucket... filled 'er up! home with it i went. then yesterday cleaned out mr Brutus, and got ready for a nice campfire! used about 1/3 of the bucket full. so, for less than about 2 mins scrounging... 3 campfire starter kits... and that went well! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

roasted a spud other day in mine. hot oak coals!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Billhook said:


> An old disc harrow with three legs welded on it works well. The centre hole has three small rods welded to make grill for the embers to fall underneath and land in an inverted old chrome hubcap.
> I use this on a wooden deck in front of our lakeside wooden cabin ( full scribe poplar) and have never had a problem. The other advantage is that air is able to go under the unit thereby circulating hot air more than if the fire was in a pit. Of course it is quite easy to move around should the wind change or you wish to use it elsewhere


i like the application! i have a special grill, can raise lower the grid. cable/crank. found it on local CL. made a deal as i had the same unit, but just SS grids. now a matching pair.  paid for it. then as i got around to loading it up noticed bottom of bowl rusted out! eek!   and they had my $! but i thot, nbd. it is just steel pan one way or another. and they had made an impromptu repair to keep it going... an old disc harrow blade.


----------



## Billhook

This was warm!


----------



## wildman

I have some nice fire pits. I still can't post pictures. They are old backhoe buckets. Never burn thru them.


----------



## wildman




----------



## wildman

I guess I can post now!


----------



## Billhook

I really dig that idea! The buckets I mean!


----------



## Billhook

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> i like the application! i have a special grill, can raise lower the grid. cable/crank. found it on local CL. made a deal as i had the same unit, but just SS grids. now a matching pair.  paid for it. then as i got around to loading it up noticed bottom of bowl rusted out! eek!   and they had my $! but i thot, nbd. it is just steel pan one way or another. and they had made an impromptu repair to keep it going... an old disc harrow blade.


The steel of the disc is very hard, it needs to be for the abuse it suffers, and mine has been sitting outside for twenty years with no harm. I fill it with branch loggings which seem to work well and last longer than you would expect


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Billhook said:


> The steel of the disc is very hard, it needs to be for the abuse it suffers, and mine has been sitting outside for twenty years with no harm. I fill it with branch loggings which seem to work well and last longer than you would expect


hi Bk - bit unusual to see discs from over in the UK!  i am more used to fish n chips, tea time and Wellingtons! lol. lived just S of London for 5 years as a youth... England: 

take care, mate!

_'cheerio'_


----------



## Billhook

To say nothing of flat bitter beer, coppers on the beat, red phone boxes, glass milk bottles delivered to your door and unfathomable women!


----------



## kenmbz

Temporary larger firepit for this weekend. Two smaller metal ones will sit this one out.


----------



## Billhook

Lighting that should be a breeze!


----------



## SweetMK

DANG,, I should have rotated the bucket a little, *then I could have built a fire in it when company was expected!!*







*As it is, I just tell people that are coming to visit to:
"Turn at the backhoe bucket"*

Having the large numbers also gets their attention!!
Originally, the numbers were 6 inches tall and chrome plated,, 
no one ever could find those numbers.
Actually, the chrome numbers are still there, but, on the other side of the driveway.


----------



## SweetMK

Billhook said:


> An old disc harrow with three legs welded on it works well. The centre hole has three small rods welded to make grill for the embers to fall underneath and land in an inverted old chrome hubcap.
> I use this on a wooden deck in front of our lakeside wooden cabin ( full scribe poplar) and have never had a problem. The other advantage is that air is able to go under the unit thereby circulating hot air more than if the fire was in a pit. Of course it is quite easy to move around should the wind change or you wish to use it elsewhere



In 1975, I built my niece a bird feeder out of an identical disc blade.

I welded about a 4 foot length of pipe to the bottom to hold it up.
I bent a sheet of 1/8" thick steel into a "W" shape, and using 1/4" steel round bar, the "W" shaped steel was added as a roof to keep the seed dry.

The roof also stopped wind from blowing the seed out.

I was talking to my niece this past August, she said that she is STILL using the bird feeder.
She said it is the only feeder that she has ever had that lasted over ten years,,,,,,,,,,,

Here is another view of my house numbers,,






This past summer, a "family" of *hornets* built a nest in the backhoe bucket.
Before I could show it to my grandson, something like a skunk or 'possum *ate the nest!! `~`* 

Usually, nothing messes with those hornets,, 
I stopped to look at the nest, while in the car.
Luckily, I had the windows up, the hornets started to ram into the car windows,,
They were not very friendly,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Toy4xchris

My mini me and I enjoying nice evening


----------



## kenmbz

Are we watching the movie, or is it watching us


----------



## rarefish383

I'll have to take a pic of my pit tomorrow. My wife made me build her a screen that went over our JD garden cart. She also wanted a big magnet. She started sifting the ashes for nails, deck screws, hinges, anything metal. After she sifted all the metal out she dumped the old ashes in a dent in the yard. The pile is at least 10' long by 6' wide, and 2' high. She still has about a third of the pile left. 37 years of brush fires.


----------



## AnniesDad

Not so much a fire pit as it’s a wood fired grill


----------



## ghosta

One of our camping fire pots- bottom 1/3 of a 44 gallon drum sitting in a frame. For transporting, the pot sits inside the frame when it (the frame) is rotated upside down.
Grate is used for all our cooking, and when removed the pot is large enough to have a decent sized fire for winter warmth.


----------



## stillhunter




----------



## Seachaser




----------



## Seachaser

Fire ring was made from old logging truck rim.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Picked up a solo stove, We like it.


----------



## olyman

ElevatorGuy said:


> Picked up a solo stove, We like it.View attachment 1045200


eggsplain that stove!!!!!!


----------



## ElevatorGuy

olyman said:


> eggsplain that stove!!!!!!


Stainless steel low smoke fire pit. Once hot it burns off almost all the smoke as seen in that pic. We’ve burned in it twice now.


----------



## olyman

ElevatorGuy said:


> Stainless steel low smoke fire pit. Once hot it burns off almost all the smoke as seen in that pic. We’ve burned in it twice now.


so its for outside..thanks...


----------



## jcquade

I personally like sitting around a nice fire and doing some Dutch oven cooking


----------

